# The 2008 Singles Thread



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2008)

Let me be the first to say....
It's 2008 and I'm still single! 
(At least as of this minute I still am. I'm hoping to change that sometime during the rest of the year.)
So, here it is, the 2008 singles thread.....
Who's with me?


----------



## Britannia (Jan 1, 2008)

Single and happy.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Single and in desperate need of a partner 

PAT


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Single and in desperate need of a partner
> 
> PAT



You're not the only one, Pat...


----------



## J34 (Jan 1, 2008)

Guess I run with the line of the single people huh? I need company


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in - 2008 and Still Single!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

I will join this line too. Im single but happy, not short on offer's but I think Im too fussy. I just want to meet a nice girl who is mature and has a positive outlook on life and who know's what is it that she wants from her life. Is that really too much to ask for???


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 1, 2008)

Single. Still holding out for brains and beauty.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 1, 2008)

Yup Single here too.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

...Single...

And probably too picky...lol. Maybe that should be my New Year's Resolution...accept a date, even if i normally wouldn't.

NOT that anyone is asking 

Lol. It's all good... Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 1, 2008)

Single,lonely old rodent...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Single.

I'm holding out for a hero! :batting:

Applications welcomed.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 1, 2008)

I will join the 08 singles. Hopefully I dont end the year that way!!!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep I'm on this list too sigh


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Single.
> 
> I'm holding out for a hero! :batting:
> 
> Applications welcomed.



So where would one have to go to get one of those applications I would swim the ocean if need be


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 1, 2008)

21 and Single but I have a feeling this is going to be a lucky year


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

i think we should just all date each other :smitten: i mean, come on, we're all amazing..share the love peeps :wubu: teehee!

it works in theory..


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 1, 2008)

Still single, still bored and still in need of some lovin. *grumbles* At least I am officially free of the ex husband and it's a new year..


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 1, 2008)

Single and missing the delightful feeling of an attractive big girl in my bed.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> So where would one have to go to get one of those applications I would swim the ocean if need be





BeckaBoo said:


> Single.
> 
> I'm holding out for a hero! :batting:
> 
> Applications welcomed.



I just filled mine out and turned it in..... 1st in line   ..... you were just a little to slow, lol


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think we should just all date each other :smitten: i mean, come on, we're all amazing..share the love peeps :wubu: teehee!
> 
> it works in theory..



sounds good


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> sounds good



it'd be acee cause you'd get everything you wanted/needed from each different person, like pick n mix heheh


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 1, 2008)

Single.......and ok with that. Wouldn't mind meeting someone that can stimulate my mind as well as my body :smitten:


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 1, 2008)

Single and mingling!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 1, 2008)

Alas, still single :-(


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 1, 2008)

2008 still single! After 7yrs of being divorced, i have just about given up hope!


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> it'd be acee cause you'd get everything you wanted/needed from each different person, like pick n mix heheh



Well I dont know about that  :batting: but I think I would maybe get something?
And what does acee mean... id asume its good... but i dont speak British, lol


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Well I dont know about that  :batting: but I think I would maybe get something?
> And what does acee mean... id asume its good... but i dont speak British, lol



It's like saying something would be "sweet" on this side of the Pond...lol ie. "That'd be sweet!"

It's a good thing.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> So where would one have to go to get one of those applications I would swim the ocean if need be





pat70327 said:


> I just filled mine out and turned it in..... 1st in line   ..... you were just a little to slow, lol



You guys are so sweet, insane, but sweet...lol....:batting::kiss2:


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think we should just all date each other :smitten: i mean, come on, we're all amazing..share the love peeps :wubu: teehee!
> 
> it works in theory..



Yeah just let the free love do it's thing, hehe. Great idea Jen!!


----------



## ripley (Jan 1, 2008)

So...yeah. Hello.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Yeah just let the free love do it's thing, hehe. Great idea Jen!!



Lol, free love, you pervy hippy!

Yeah but lets!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Lol, free love, you pervy hippy!
> 
> Yeah but lets!



Pervy hippy? :shocked: Hehe, it's all good though, and you know you wanna join in!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 1, 2008)

so for uk residing persons, how about we do BGP in London on feb the 2nd?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32312
here's the thread for the last one the dims crew attended to bring you up to speed, I haven't been to bgp personally but I trust the oppinions of those in the thread


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Yeah just let the free love do it's thing, hehe. Great idea Jen!!





JMCGB said:


> Pervy hippy? :shocked: Hehe, it's all good though, and you know you wanna join in!!!



Never said pervy hippy was a bad thing Jake! Of course i wanna join in....It's ON!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Never said pervy hippy was a bad thing Jake! Of course i wanna join in....It's ON!



I didnt think it was coming from you Becka, but just wanted to make sure.  So it's on now huh? Me likey!!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

:bow: teeehee ive started off a free loving session  groooovy! :smitten:

argh as if americans dont say ace..i use that word waaaay too often...:doh:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> so for uk residing persons, how about we do BGP in London on feb the 2nd?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32312
> here's the thread for the last one the dims crew attended to bring you up to speed, I haven't been to bgp personally but I trust the oppinions of those in the thread



To skint, too far south! Blah! I hope you guys have a great time though!x


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 1, 2008)

Single here. Would like someone special in my life. ... Having a good time while I am waiting though.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> :bow: teeehee ive started off a free loving session  groooovy! :smitten:
> 
> argh as if americans dont say ace..i use that word waaaay too often...:doh:



Ill start using it jen... its my new years resolution


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 1, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> 2008 still single! After 7yrs of being divorced, i have just about given up hope!



Hehe after 10 years of marriage I have just about given up on all hope, then I got divorced and it seems like everything is getting reset. It is in that point where we have surrendered all that we are malliable enough to allow positive change to happen. The next time around it is going to get better.


Dravenhawk


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2008)

check...checkity check check. yup.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep, I'm still here, and not that you all aren't great company, but I really hope not to be here for all of 2008- Now that would be Ace!


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 1, 2008)

Single here...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 1, 2008)

Single here and not liking it at all! 
lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I may be single, but I'm not alone......
seems I've got a lot of you other singles with me!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely....we are all together


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 1, 2008)

So yeah here I am! Still single. Still available. Probably too picky. On any given day I swing between "ok with it" and "totally not OK with it and really wanting someone with me." But most days my zen is "If I'm meant to be with someone, it'll happen in due course." I'm done with chasing, begging and settling.

Ok, gentlemen, let me know if you'd like to "happen" to me!


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 1, 2008)

Boo Single! I live 45 minutes from the home of the Philly Cheesesteak (.........that's Philadelphia, PA; for the less than fleet of mind........:doh, there's gotta be cute single girls around somewhere!


----------



## vermillion (Jan 1, 2008)

I have ALWAYS been single...
and honestly don't see much of change coming up in the next year...
unless I meet the male version of myself...
then I would fight with it all the time just to have make up sex...


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 1, 2008)

vermillion said:


> I have ALWAYS been single...
> and honestly don't see much of change coming up in the next year...
> unless I meet the male version of myself...
> then I would fight with it all the time just to have make up sex...



I'd love to fight with you for make up sex sometime.....only Arizona is HELLAH far to go for a fight......no matter how good the sex....:'(


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Boo Single! I live 45 minutes from the home of the Philly Cheesesteak (.........that's Philadelphia, PA; for the less than fleet of mind........:doh, there's gotta be cute single girls around somewhere!




There are plenty of cute single girls in the Philly/South Jersey area.... I guess it just depends on where you are looking


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

vermillion said:


> I have ALWAYS been single...
> and honestly don't see much of change coming up in the next year...
> unless I meet the male version of myself...
> then I would fight with it all the time just to have make up sex...



Sounds like a good plan, but wouldn't going out with someone who's just like you get really boring after a while?


----------



## florida.cutie (Jan 2, 2008)

Single and looking! :kiss2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> but wouldn't going out with someone who's just like you get really boring after a while?



I tried that. Boring isn't the word that comes to mind - unbearable is more like it. Of course, that might explain why I'm still single in 2008


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 2, 2008)

i will find someone in 2008 it is foretold in the books lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 2, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> check...checkity check check. yup.





But but but BUT you said you would marry me???



yup, single too...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i will find someone in 2008 it is foretold in the books lol



You gots a book?!!  Check me! Check me! Mishe comma Super... :batting: :bounce:

Well?? Well?? :bounce: 

*tee hee!*


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 2, 2008)

This is where I belong as well.. I am very single and ready to mingle!

I have been single for a bit over 3 years now by choice and happy with it! 

My main focus has been my son and myself.. and its hard letting someone into that.. 

But the time has come where I am willing to try again, I find it hard letting guys in these days, I think the older I have gotten the picker I have become.. Plus being the high maintance/lotsa make-up/goth/rockabilly/fat chick doesn't help me.. I need someone who accepts/digs on that kind of girl and is in my age range and has a job, a life and is responsibile and all of that kinda thing.. Anyways... I am open, but not looking persay.. but if someone finds me, that would be hella hot too!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Sounds like a good plan, but wouldn't going out with someone who's just like you get really boring after a while?





I agree with you...you need diversity in your life.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 2, 2008)

no....I don't need diversity....

I already know I have a million things in common with myself..


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 2, 2008)

well with the way cloning is progressing you shouldn't have too long to wait 

going out with someone who's just like you isn't bad, as long as they embody the parts of yourself you like, I like myself alot, so I'd be fine, plus I see myself in everyone, and that isn't supposed to sound like I'm a pansexual nympho


----------



## desi7482 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's 2008 and I am still single too. When will I find a girl with wifey material.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2008)

eternally single here!

and not so sad about it. leaves me free to kiss lots of boys. not that i even do THAT all that often, but hey.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 2, 2008)

boy-kisser boy-kisser, soupy is a boy-kisser!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2008)

supersoup said:


> eternally single here!
> 
> and not so sad about it. leaves me free to kiss lots of boys. not that i even do THAT all that often, but hey.



Agreed...lol. Having the option to kiss lots of boys is an acceptable (hopefully temporary...lol) replacement.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 2, 2008)

Also single, also picky, also taking applications.

I'm kinda loving the single life right now - no need to apologize for my quirks, no one to piss off when I spend 20 minutes popping the bubble wrap my Christmas presents came in, no roller coaster of moodiness to ride.

I miss the snuggling, though.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 2, 2008)

vermillion said:


> I have ALWAYS been single...
> and honestly don't see much of change coming up in the next year...
> unless I meet the male version of myself...
> then I would fight with it all the time just to have make up sex...



Believe me, it may not always be the best to meet your male version.

I finally did, just recently, and we're the most fucking awesome friends ever.

But he's homosexual.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2008)

Britannia said:


> But he's homosexual.



Isn't that the way it always goes...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> But but but BUT you said you would marry me???
> 
> 
> 
> yup, single too...



Darlin', that was going to be our little secret :batting:

Does that mean we can't see other people?


----------



## Aireman (Jan 2, 2008)

"Rasies hand" single and ready to start the mingle.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 5, 2008)

Single here, I'm up for grabs ladies!


----------



## duraznos (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm single too... and it's getting a bit old! things better change this year...


----------



## texasdreamer (Jan 5, 2008)

still fat and happy and single in texas:kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess I'll check in for 2008. Lots of incredible times on dates in 2007, hopefully 2008 will add a bit more substance and even more adventure. 

I'm on the "being single can be mindblowing and awesome" front.


----------



## electra99 (Jan 5, 2008)

flying solo into the new year


----------



## supersoup (Jan 5, 2008)

electra99 said:


> flying solo into the new year



HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*waving furiously*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 13, 2008)

kay so single.

^_^ happy about it, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

Still desperate for a date....hoping for the phone to ring. Hoping not to get turned down yet again..........wondering if one of those guys on the dating site will ever do more than wink. Feeling destitute and bitter and lonely............But I am still happy and positive about being single....AGAIN....in yet ANOTHER year.....all alone.........needy....errrrrrrrrrrr I mean, I AM SINGLE BOYS! COME GET THIS PRIZE!!!


----------



## Keb (Jan 13, 2008)

Single and looking. Can't say I'm miserable, but I'd like to get married sometime.


----------



## sobie18 (Jan 13, 2008)

Somebody come visit me in GUAM!!!! 

Female, that is....


----------



## CuteFatChick (Jan 13, 2008)

That I be. And I'm ok with that. I'm down for meeting some chill people, though. Male or female. But, I'm straight..so..however, I like friends of all varieties...:wubu:


----------



## runningman (Jan 13, 2008)

*checks into the singles club and heads straight for the bar*

Here I will dazzle fellow singles with all my best lines - "Do you come here often?"  :doh:


----------



## runningman (Jan 13, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Single.
> 
> I'm holding out for a hero! :batting:
> 
> Applications welcomed.



I need to work on my CV. *Heads off to buy superhero costume*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

supersoup said:


> eternally single here!
> 
> and not so sad about it. leaves me free to kiss lots of boys. not that i even do THAT all that often, but hey.



*I always find the positive in being *SOLO* I kiss lots of boys :smitten: and some days I wish it was just one...but I know that's a tall order, accepting another as they are, and them accepting me....and all that stuff

I am eternally hopeful that a nice mate will come along for a stretch, not too big on the happy ever after, I think we evolve, and change and grow, and I know I get bored and start fights sooner then later to MIx iT UP...

and I thought I would be a loser to post here, but see that's not the case I am in some rather GOOD COMPANY*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still single... HOWEVER... I'm just gonna wait it out. There's a girl out there for me somewhere, and I'm not gonna give up looking, but I'm not gonna worry if it doesn't work out. I just need to keep my head up and move on!


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2008)

Adding one more to the single 08 party.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Jan 15, 2008)

Single since 2005, very looking. Still looking. Always looking.


----------



## Neen (Jan 15, 2008)

yup..single here.. just got out of a 3 year relationship Jan.1st! Great start to the year..! After all ..'It's better to have loved and lost, then to live with that psycho the rest of your life!'


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah single and lovin it yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 15, 2008)

Turned 23 two days ago and still single! 

<bows>


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sigh*

Yeah, still single here but, hopefully, I'll succeed in meeting someone this year and have happy news to share by December.

I've been posting here for a bunch of years and lurking for years before that. The number of lonely people on this site amazes me, at times, and depresses me, too. Yes, I'm one of them.

Unfortunately, the scant few gals who sometimes post here and live anywhere near me all have hubbies or significant others. Everyone else here is out of state, out of the country or are too far away to drive for a date.

So...I plan to seriously try and meet someone this year. Hopefully, she'll be the right one for me.

I really don't mind bachelorhood but the loneliness is brutal at times.


Good luck to everyone else looking


Dennis


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm single, but not lonely 

I'm actually focusing on getting my life more in order before I share it with someone else. I think that many people get lonely too easy and rush into relationships without considering fixing up their lives first. Relationships don't last if one of the people doesn't have their life in order.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm single, but not lonely
> 
> I'm actually focusing on getting my life more in order before I share it with someone else. I think that many people get lonely too easy and rush into relationships without considering fixing up their lives first. Relationships don't last if one of the people doesn't have their life in order.




I so agree with this, on all counts.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 18, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Believe me, it may not always be the best to meet your male version.
> 
> I finally did, just recently, and we're the most fucking awesome friends ever.
> 
> But he's homosexual.




lol...why is it not the best to of met him....your awesome friends right?
well i have met two men who are exactly like me...
one is my best friend...(not a homosexual....)
and the other (whom i met here actually)
i am slightly obsessed with....
he's pretty perfect...


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 18, 2008)

still single and dating here and having a grand ol' time! :happy:


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2008)

I got ya'all beat. I'm so single I read this thread looking for potential dates! *rimshot*

Seriously though: single, not particularly happy with it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^ Jeez, I have already asked you to funk, haven't I? :doh: :blink:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2008)

Reviving an old thread.....

Hey guys, we're a little over half way through the year...who's still with me?!

(Yes, I know, shocking that I'm still single!)

One good thing about being single: No one to answer to.
One bad thing about being single: No one to answer when you call.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

Meaner, older and more bitter than ever before..... COME AND GET IT GUYS!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2008)

Wasn't with ya before, Jersey, but I am now. 

<---Completely single (ETA: And no, I do not mean only my cankles, before someone asks. )


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Was with you before, but isn't now.

Good luck and good mojo, y'all!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Meaner, older and more bitter than ever before..... COME AND GET IT GUYS!!!


"Bitter?"
Nah.
"Tart."



-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

I like being called names by that special guy Rusty..... :batting:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 23, 2008)

supersoup said:


> eternally single here!
> 
> and not so sad about it. leaves me free to kiss lots of boys. not that i even do THAT all that often, but hey.



i love quoting myself.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2008)

Single, not looking.

Just like for the past 21.5 years.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like being called names by that special guy Rusty..... :batting:


_You_'re so very special.
I _wish_ I was special.
But, i'm a creep.
I'm a weirdo.
What the H3ll am I doing here?
I don't belong here.
(ok, at least I don't really belong on the "singles" thread...)
-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

You're a weirdo and a creep? Oh hells bells...that must explain why I like ya :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're a weirdo and a creep? Oh hells bells...that must explain why I like ya :doh:


You're pretty darn likeable yourself, and you don't even have to resort to creepiness or weirdness to accomplish it. 

-Rusty


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i love quoting myself.



I quote myself all the time too!

Heck, I even bumped up my own old thread!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 24, 2008)

Single as well. :/


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kinda not single for awhile. Currently single again.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 24, 2008)

Schtill Schingle.

Holla.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 24, 2008)

*sigh* im still single too...going on one year and 2 months now


----------



## Rowan (Jul 24, 2008)

sobie18 said:


> Somebody come visit me in GUAM!!!!
> 
> Female, that is....



I've never been to Guam...what's it like? And when ya buyin the ticket? lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2008)

Single and ready to mingle <Yes I copped that line from a friend of mine> Now its just finding a lady that wants to mingle with me


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Single as well.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 24, 2008)

Single and looking.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm very newly single and very very scared.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I always find the positive in being *SOLO* I kiss lots of boys :smitten: and some days I wish it was just one...but I know that's a tall order, accepting another as they are, and them accepting me....and all that stuff
> 
> I am eternally hopeful that a nice mate will come along for a stretch, not too big on the happy ever after, I think we evolve, and change and grow, and I know I get bored and start fights sooner then later to MIx iT UP...
> 
> and I thought I would be a loser to post here, but see that's not the case I am in some rather GOOD COMPANY*



*so just a few months later...I met MR BHM IRL and it turned out NOT to be 4ever....if I were honest, I would say we got hot and heavy...then cooled off entirely and now perhaps *GOOD FRIENDS WITH BENNIES* which in my case seems to be awesome as he is doing some amazing wrenching on my *FATBOY*.....yes HARLEY....smart asses and some fine tuning on me hehehe :wubu:

and for the record I never quoted *ME* b4..and it is kinda cool to see where I was in JAN 08 and where I am in JULY 08*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am still single.. but I haven't been looking either... and of course would never pass if the right person came along


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2008)

I might not be soon! I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl! Eeeee!


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm single too. Single not looking, but not not looking if that makes sense to anyone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh fook....I'm just desperate as hell.....I haven't had a date in a while.....I can't shut up long enough to be asked out.....I don't know why anyone would ask me out........I just wish that people would stick to calling me loser just behind my back but now that they have all become confrontational about it....Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... I mean Single but Looking 



















PICK ME!! PICK ME!!!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm single as well.. and have been single for a couple of years now. I havn't dated in a long time, over a year and a half... WOW, how sad lol.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think it's sad Chica, but I don't mind being single either. I love to be in love, but I also don't feel like I have to have someone in order to feel complete. Right now I am feeling like I miss having a boyfriend, but I think that is just my hormones talking. I could just need to get laid.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> I don't think it's sad Chica, but I don't mind being single either. I love to be in love, but I also don't feel like I have to have someone in order to feel complete. Right now I am feeling like I miss having a boyfriend, but I think that is just my hormones talking. I could just need to get laid.



I'm use to being single. I've never really been in a "real relationship" per se. I've met guys before and usually just stop talking to me, or they dont want anything but sex. I think that guys just want someone way smaller than me, that they get ashamed of being with me, not counting the hotel room ofcourse. LOL.
It totally bugs me though, when guys learn that I'm single when they arn't, they say all this stuff like , "How can you be single, guys are stupid over there, blah blah blah." I dunno why, but that bothers me, LOL.

You know aheartofstars, maybe all you need is a buddy.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had three serious relationships, though I was only in love with one of them. The first guy was the biggest jerk in the world, the second guy was great until the end, and the third guy was okay, but we expected different things out of life. I think dating is difficult when you are fat, especially if you are super sized like me, but I think dating is a pain in the ass in general. 

I've had a fuck buddy once, and it ended relatively unwell. lol. I'm not sure I would have one again.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, buddies arn't for everyone. I don't really like them, hard for me to trust. 


Cheers for being supersized and being single!! Hehe. :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 25, 2008)

Fat, proud, bossy, very cute (adorable), smart as a whip, and appreciates the funner things in life.




































My calico cat is single and loving it


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

Single and absolutely looking. I don't know why anyone *wouldn't* ask me out. I am the ultimate woman


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

I am currently solo.

I'm looking, but I'd rather the one just walk up to me and conk me on the head (not too hard) and say "hey, I'm here!" and be correct.

He. A girl can dream it's that easy, right?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 25, 2008)

*raises hand* 

I belong in this thread, too.

Single for a while now.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

If only it were that easy...


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I had hoped to rectify my single status sometime in the near future, but it looks like I wrecked 2 rare opportunities in less than 72 hours. Yay! Go me!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 26, 2008)

*waves* Singleton here!
Not actively looking, but certainly not adverse to any boys/girls that may come along! I'm keeping an eye out, let's put it that way!
:batting:


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm single and loathing it. *Sighs*


----------



## The Fez (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been single since...

...


oh wait, I've always been single

*sads*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 27, 2008)

Single Solidarity!
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=LvXIHI8GMgs&feature=related


----------



## BingFox (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm single...sadly...


----------



## g-squared (Jul 27, 2008)

single, looking, ugh its annoying/boring/kinda frustrating


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

BingFox said:


> I'm single...sadly...



It's probably all those bloody pictures you have been posting....


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 27, 2008)

Single all year long with no desire to change that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm on the "being single can be mindblowing and awesome" front.



HAI 2008 I NEED MORE MINDBLOWING AND AWESOME, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh, and by the way.....single and looking.....just in case anyone was wondering!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 28, 2008)

Did I mention that I'm on the verge of being a rock star? Wouldn't one of you guys love to date a chick bass player and tour the country with me when we get "discovered"? And then at every venue when all the guy groupies swarm me trying to get one night with me, I can take your hand and say "Back off, skanks, I _got _my man right _here_!" And during the show you can stand backstage and say to the hangers-on who are ogling me, "Oh _yeah_, I'm hittin' _that_!"


... and then i woke up


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, I unfortunately belong in this thread.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Yeah, I unfortunately belong in this thread.



Come on in, the water's fine! 
Apparently there are a lot of us singles, so I guess we're not as alone as we thought. We've got each other!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's probably all those bloody pictures you have been posting....



Oh, ha ha....how so freakin' funny...my sides are splitting.... :eyeroll:




(That was sarcasm, in case your in confusion. ^.^)


----------



## bexy (Jul 28, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> *waves* Singleton here!
> Not actively looking, but certainly not adverse to any boys/girls that may come along! I'm keeping an eye out, let's put it that way!
> :batting:





Freestyle Fez said:


> I've been single since...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



how far away from each other do you guys live huh huh :wubu:???

date, date!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> how far away from each other do you guys live huh huh :wubu:???
> 
> date, date!



"matchmaker, matchmaker make me a match. . ."


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)

*<-----* Single

_I *don't* like piña coladas or getting caught in the rain ..._


----------



## bexy (Jul 28, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> "matchmaker, matchmaker make me a match. . ."



darn tootin'


they making babies yet or what?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> darn tootin'
> 
> 
> they making babies yet or what?



dunno mate I'm in the land of the rising sun, too far from glasgow/southampton to be in on the goss

if you have any japanese mates in Tokyo (or as of next sunday chinese mates in Beijing) feel free to hook me up


----------



## The Fez (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> darn tootin'
> 
> 
> they making babies yet or what?




oh yeah, several


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 29, 2008)

Naomi belongs in this thread too!!!! Single, single, single! Offers muchly appreciated, all considered!  And dates even more welcome!!!


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> oh yeah, several



woo! i hope one is called bexy!!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> woo! i hope one is called bexy!!



There's Bexy, Bex, Licious, BexyLu and that's just the first four. Heh heh!


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> There's Bexy, Bex, Licious, BexyLu and that's just the first four. Heh heh!



are they quads!?!?

oh and is it just me or is BexyLu the best name ever?!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> are they quads!?!?
> 
> oh and is it just me or is BexyLu the best name ever?!



What about BeLu...(pronounced like bay-loo), that would remind me of super hot milla jovovich's character Lelu in Fifth Element. Soooo hot


----------



## The Fez (Jul 29, 2008)

ooookay, getting a little too real now


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> What about BeLu...(pronounced like bay-loo), that would remind me of super hot milla jovovich's character Lelu in Fifth Element. Soooo hot



OMG! its going on my list! (yes i have a list )


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> ooookay, getting a little too real now



lol, scaring ya? sorry! i just wanna do a cilla ya know


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 29, 2008)

You're scaring me!! These kids aren't real, people! They're not even a real idea! Woaaaaah there! Hee hee!
x


----------



## bexy (Jul 30, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> You're scaring me!! These kids aren't real, people! They're not even a real idea! Woaaaaah there! Hee hee!
> x



alright, alright, i'll let you stop at the 4 kids lol


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 30, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I'm use to being single. I've never really been in a "real relationship" per se. I've met guys before and usually just stop talking to me, or they dont want anything but sex. I think that guys just want someone way smaller than me, that they get ashamed of being with me, not counting the hotel room ofcourse. LOL.
> It totally bugs me though, when guys learn that I'm single when they arn't, they say all this stuff like , "How can you be single, guys are stupid over there, blah blah blah." I dunno why, but that bothers me, LOL.
> 
> You know aheartofstars, maybe all you need is a buddy.



Well, not all guys want someone smaller or get ashamed of being with someone of your size. You have the kind of body I'd like a girlfriend to have.

My situation for why I have no desire to be with anyone is because I'm in my final year of college, then I head out to look for a job, which could be anywhere. What kind of person would I be to ask a girl to leave everything behind and follow me on speculation?

Honestly, for the next year, I think even the right girl could ask and I would probably say no.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 30, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Well, not all guys want someone smaller or get ashamed of being with someone of your size. You have the kind of body I'd like a girlfriend to have.
> 
> My situation for why I have no desire to be with anyone is because I'm in my final year of college, then I head out to look for a job, which could be anywhere. What kind of person would I be to ask a girl to leave everything behind and follow me on speculation?
> 
> Honestly, for the next year, I think even the right girl could ask and I would probably say no.



Yes, I know that not everyone wants someone smaller or even ashamed of being with someone of my size, but it sure seems that way, LOL. Its really hard none the less.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 30, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Yes, I know that not everyone wants someone smaller or even ashamed of being with someone of my size, but it sure seems that way, LOL. Its really hard none the less.


Hun, in my case its totally the opposite, the one person I was interested in was ashamed to be with me but wanted someone bigger! Beat that!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hun, in my case its totally the opposite, the one person I was interested in was ashamed to be with me but wanted someone bigger! Beat that!



LOL, wow. yeah.. that tends to happen too. That only happened to me once...I stayed speechless. lol.


----------



## Ben from England (Jul 31, 2008)

I've called up five of my friends to try and organize some hijinks for this weekend, and everyone of them is aways with the girlfriend on cruises, holidays and long weekends. One of those days where I see some disgustingly contented couple canoodling in a park, and just want to shout out 'Over a third of marriages end in divorce, you know!' before returning to my room at 2 in the afternoon, shutting the curtains and laying in my bed in a bitter sulk. Alone lol. 

Guess I'm feeling extra single today .


----------



## The Fez (Jul 31, 2008)

*hands Ben a beer*

you aren't alone, trust!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> I've called up five of my friends to try and organize some hijinks for this weekend, and everyone of them is aways with the girlfriend on cruises, holidays and long weekends. One of those days where I see some disgustingly contented couple canoodling in a park, and just want to shout out 'Over a third of marriages end in divorce, you know!' before returning to my room at 2 in the afternoon, shutting the curtains and laying in my bed in a bitter sulk. Alone lol.
> 
> Guess I'm feeling extra single today .



Move to Florida...i'll date ya


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> I've called up five of my friends to try and organize some hijinks for this weekend, and everyone of them is aways with the girlfriend on cruises, holidays and long weekends. One of those days where I see some disgustingly contented couple canoodling in a park, and just want to shout out 'Over a third of marriages end in divorce, you know!' before returning to my room at 2 in the afternoon, shutting the curtains and laying in my bed in a bitter sulk. Alone lol.
> 
> Guess I'm feeling extra single today .



Its actually 50%, same probability as a coin toss with a fair coin.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm definitely in on this one. I'm single and hoping to stay that way for awhile


----------



## Ben from England (Jul 31, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Its actually 50%, same probability as a coin toss with a fair coin.



So that's why that couple I shouted at were looking at me like I was weird. My facts were wrong.

And Rowan, right now Florida is hella tempting.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> So that's why that couple I shouted at were looking at me like I was weird. My facts were wrong.
> 
> And Rowan, right now Florida is hella tempting.



It is nice right now...great beach weather. And if not a move...welcome to have a visit


----------



## Suze (Jul 31, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> I've called up five of my friends to try and organize some hijinks for this weekend, and everyone of them is aways with the girlfriend on cruises, holidays and long weekends. One of those days where I see some disgustingly contented couple canoodling in a park, and just want to shout out 'Over a third of marriages end in divorce, you know!' before returning to my room at 2 in the afternoon, shutting the curtains and laying in my bed in a bitter sulk. Alone lol.
> 
> Guess I'm feeling extra single today .



Yeah, I want to kick there butts too. Or at least sit on them. 

That would probably be hawt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2008)

Rowan said:


> It is nice right now...great beach weather. And if not a move...welcome to have a visit




If I ever get the time and money to travel, I wouldn't mind coming to visit ya either Rowan


----------



## kojack (Jul 31, 2008)

Yup yup... single. Though at first after my ex it really bothered me... I love being in relationships myself, weird for a guy these days lol. I miss the little "I love yous" and sweet things people build in a relationship..

While I've had a few chances to have a gal, it's not been "sparked" as my last ex was. So that either means I need more time to heal and move on or I've just not found the right one. Either way, good things come in time.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 31, 2008)

Single, but always on the lookout. I've actually never been in a serious, long term relationship; just a few dates here and there. My introverted nature and mostly solitary existence isn't really conducive to finding someone, and I don't see myself diving into the dating pool anytime soon. It would be nice to get married and start a family some day though.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 31, 2008)

single and looking since may . . . like kojak, have gone out with a few people since then, but no real sparks. Bring on those FA sparklies!


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 1, 2008)

Single for a little less then a month now, just trying to enjoy myself. Hoping it won't be like... Over 2 years like the last time I was haha


----------



## joeantonio25 (Aug 7, 2008)

single here in los angeles


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Single, but always on the lookout. I've actually never been in a serious, long term relationship; just a few dates here and there. My introverted nature and mostly solitary existence isn't really conducive to finding someone, and I don't see myself diving into the dating pool anytime soon. It would be nice to get married and start a family some day though.



Humm... you are only about 3 hours from me.... Just sayin.

(I saw were you were from, and just wondered if it was close to where my aunt just moved, so I looked).


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Still single - not actively looking but wouldn't pass up the opportunity to go out on a date!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2008)

Should I even bother with one of these? I'm still single but by this point I've given up all hope.

I'm loved in california, arizona, colorado, florida, ohio, louisianna, wisconsin, texas and even London, England.

But apparently girls of the plus size kind and even some of the thin side can't stand me in my home state. Oh well, either you like me or you don't....fine by me either way.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 10, 2008)

single, not actively looking


----------



## Filly (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep.... flying solo here! Footloose and fancy free... Definitely looking though. So any and all applications will be acknowledged within 5-10 working days ;-)

Pity all the hot, sexy, sensual BBW lovers are overseas!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I'm still single... and I will be looking... in a month.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2008)

Single. I am not looking as I find the concept of looking for love a bit disturbing as if it was something that I have lost. I figure that if I meant to meet someone than I will, until that day I am happily single


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 10, 2008)

Another couple of months and yet another post in this thread.  Starting to think that Chris McCandless was right, "Some people feel like they don't deserve love. They walk away quietly into empty spaces, trying to close the gaps of the past.


----------



## Bast (Aug 10, 2008)

Happily Divorced and so darn glad. I can actually be content with my size here, it's liberating!! 

-coughs- where was I?

Oh yea.... Single but not actively looking, but I won't turn down a decent date


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 11, 2008)

Single. Just single. And that's it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I had an experience with my ex-boyfriend today that reminded me that it might not be so bad to be single.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 11, 2008)

Single - I dont like to say "i'm looking" but lets face it I've always got my eyes open.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I had an experience with my ex-boyfriend today that reminded me that it might not be so bad to be single.



I get this......whenever I used to feel nostalgic and would start missing my ex-husband, I would just have to talk to him for about five minutes and then suddenly remember why we split up :doh:


----------



## KotR (Aug 12, 2008)

Single for what feels like my whole life. Then again, I don't know if you can call a couple week-long juvenile flings that never really got anywhere a relationship, or being perpetually strung along by a girl you like on the net largely because she at least talks to you and thinks you're cool.

But I digress, I've been up too long tonight and it hasn't been the best of days to begin with.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Aug 12, 2008)

single and looking for so long.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I just saw a paysite thread title: "Wanna get laid by me?"

It's a good question, people.

PM me your answer.

Hourly rates will apply if you don't promise to love and cherish me for the rest of our lives.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Can that hourly rate be paid in, say, cheese?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can that hourly rate be paid in, say, cheese?



Cheese alone, no. Cheese, fruit, baguette and cracker platters would work.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

So, that's a no on eight slices of American? *looks in her empty fridge* Damn.  




lol!


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 12, 2008)

Kraft Singles?

-Rusty
(and thanks ever so much to BB Me for setting that one up for me!)


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd hit that! Bring me the slices and I'm yours!!

:smitten:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> So, that's a no on eight slices of American? *looks in her empty fridge* Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahahaha, Model. The eight slices are all yours, no nookie required but it IS always appreciated.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait, people are getting paid in CHEESE now? Can I get mine in a block of Tillamook Extra Sharp?


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Aug 13, 2008)

Im single in 2008. I was single in 07,06,05.. you get it!!
Im sure I'll be single in 09 too!

I am accepting applications though


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait, Bob - are you suggesting I pay you for nookie? In cheese?


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 13, 2008)

Step back Cheddar boy, BBMe is MINE!!!





TCUBOB said:


> Wait, people are getting paid in CHEESE now? Can I get mine in a block of Tillamook Extra Sharp?


----------



## S_ymphonie (Aug 13, 2008)

still single...:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheese? Does this mean I'm supposed to make one of my jokes now? 






Yes, yes, I even crack myself up sometimes......:doh:


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 15, 2008)

What, I'm getting paid for SEX in cheese? Can I get that in writing? Or at least on a platter in little pieces with toothpics? (the cheese, that is)


----------



## blimpy4000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been single always
but am I looking, I have no idea
you'll just have to let me know


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cheese? Does this mean I'm supposed to make one of my jokes now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behold!
The Power of Cheese!

-Rusty
(this message brought to you by the California Dairy Board)


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 16, 2008)

That's a pretty Gouda joke

Don't worry; I'll Brie back with more.....nobody wants to Swiss this opportunity for some cheesy puns.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Make a pun with Pepper Jack and Havarti.

I double-dog dare ya.


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 16, 2008)

You don't have to be from Monterrey, Jack, to know that's nigh-impossible.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

You can do it, though, Bob. Havart-it.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmm. Is there a thread for singles who are not a fan of puns, I wonder, and if so, can someone kindly point me towards it? :batting:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright, alright.  lol


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheese, Sex?!?!?

OMG, remind me to tell y'all about the Swiss dude. Man, he was Goud-a.


----------



## Ash (Aug 17, 2008)

I prefer to be paid in cupcakes and/or Reese's cups.

Also: Single.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I prefer to be paid in cupcakes and/or Reese's cups.
> 
> Also: Single.


I could take cupcakes or Hersheys bars for payment for pretty much most things! hehe!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 17, 2008)

Did someone say Reese's Cups? That may be better than cheese...



Ashley said:


> I prefer to be paid in cupcakes and/or Reese's cups.
> 
> Also: Single.


----------



## kojack (Aug 17, 2008)

That might be better then just about anything. Talk about a sweet tooth. Now they are mean and they have Reese's in chocolate syrup and ice cream... oh man.



BBWModel said:


> Did someone say Reese's Cups? That may be better than cheese...


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 17, 2008)

Dude...Ice cream and Reese's Cups?!?!?!? OMG! YUMMY!!! Bring me some and I will love you forever!





kojack said:


> That might be better then just about anything. Talk about a sweet tooth. Now they are mean and they have Reese's in chocolate syrup and ice cream... oh man.


----------



## Uncle Squid (Aug 17, 2008)

All these hotties in here are single...*swoon*

I too am single.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Officially throwing my hat in the ring:

I'm single and thinking it might be nice to be double. Life is for living, right? 

I'm putting this out here. Wish me luck, y'all!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Double date?

You have one????


I would love to double date again.........haven't done it since I was a teen.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Double date?
> 
> You have one????
> 
> ...



I know. 'Twas fun, double datin'. Those were the days. Going to the movies to see _About Last Night._ Wondering if the boy was going to put his arm around me. lol Going to the bathroom with my friend to hairspray the hell out of our hair. Was kind of nice to be that innocent.

But, why are we single when we don't have a partner, but not double when we do? Huh? Huh? :doh:

(Also, wouldn't it be fun to go out with two people at the same time, on the same date? I've never. Have you?)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, my first two dates ever were double dates....different guys


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm on the hunt.....


I'm huntin' for cougarzzzzzz 


****Hides in the bush again....*****


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

You might be hiding yourself too well........


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2008)

Hide n' seek  

gonna catch me a cougar tonight .....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you sure about who's the hunter and who's the prey?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2008)

In all my years I have not been caught by my own prey. I will find my cougar and bring her home with me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

That's what a good cougar wants you to think....


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2008)

Come and get me.. I'm free .  

If you can catch me...

<3

** Fades into the brush **


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Bring a friend for Fascinita.........and let's double


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah yes, Done and Done...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

*mouths quietly across the crowded singles thread "PM me with details baby"*   


Wooooo hoooooooooooo, looks like we get that birthday party we wanted after all, Fascie :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 20, 2008)

Wait, is this a National Geographic special?

(I'm rooting for the cougar, naturally :happy


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 20, 2008)

I figure I may as well broadcast my *SINGLE* ticker. 

I hate the question if I am "looking" though. I feel as though when you say you are "looking" for someone, you are basically willing to give in to lesser standards in order to be able to say "I'm taken"...but what do I know!? I never look for anything, I just happen to run into things...and knock them over...and drag them home by the hair...(word to the wise, I can pick ya up and carry you on my shoulder if you have a buzzed head, so don't try it).


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Wait, is this a National Geographic special?
> 
> (I'm rooting for the cougar, naturally :happy



This month's issue of Cosmo says its SEXY not SKANKY to be a Cougar


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 21, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> This month's issue of Cosmo says its SEXY not SKANKY to be a Cougar



Cosmo has it right! AS a cougar, I can tell you that I've never felt sexier than now, in my cougar years. 

The cougars I know are also some of the sexiest gals around.

:kiss2:


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

single, but that can change....
i really hope it does, cause being a batchelor and everything isn't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 23, 2008)

Perhaps....but have you seen some of the "cougars" that they roll out for every reality show? 

I don't got to be next to them to smell the skank a mile away.

Of course, if it's REALITY TV, well....skank included.




mszwebs said:


> This month's issue of Cosmo says its SEXY not SKANKY to be a Cougar





Fascinita said:


> Cosmo has it right! AS a cougar, I can tell you that I've never felt sexier than now, in my cougar years.
> 
> The cougars I know are also some of the sexiest gals around.
> 
> :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I'm still single... any of you fine ladies want me?


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Let me be the first to say....
> It's 2008 and I'm still single!
> (At least as of this minute I still am. I'm hoping to change that sometime during the rest of the year.)
> So, here it is, the 2008 singles thread.....
> Who's with me?


 

I, too am single. I can't say I'm happy about it, but judging form my co-workers and all the domestic violence going on in Memphis, I could be worse off. Still, wouldn't mind being at Starbucks and reaching for the same comic book anthology as some other guy, who just happens to dig low maintainence, stomach heavy geeks.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 28, 2008)

single...
always single....


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

vermillion said:


> single...
> always single....



*Kisses your cute cheek*


----------



## Aireman (Aug 28, 2008)

vermillion said:


> single...
> always single....



Know that your admired!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

There are some days I really wonder why in the world I'm single when i can see some seriously nasty chicks out in the world have men....

....but on the other hand...those guys are probably definitely not worth having....

but still...I'm tired of being single! *frustrated*


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

Still largely single. 

*looking at watch*

Hurry!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2008)

Admitting painful single status...complete.

'There's someone for everyone'-yeah right...


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 12, 2008)

I am sooooooo single lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 12, 2008)

Seem to be single-ish after the summer-ish.

Ya know...nothing wrong with saying you're looking! Why are people so weird about that? "Looking" doesn't necessarily mean you're at home wearing a twin set and your best hairdo hoping somebody shows up...or driving around with a frog net or whatever it is people seem to be picturing.

Looking sometimes just means you're paying more attention than others. It's not an avowal that you are willing to settle or that you can control the situation, since you obviously can't (in the larger scheme). Just...looking. I'm gonna guess most (horndog) individuals fall into that category at any given time anyhow, even the people who are careful to note that they're currently not ready for a relationship. 

My name is Liz and I endorse this massage, I mean message.

*ETA*: I'm not sure if I'm looking or not! Just notin generally .


----------



## DestinyBBW (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey, add me to the singles list, lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

SIngle, seemingly forever single...but still looking.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so i started on the list at first but then i got called up to the show only to be sent right back down lol i guess i'm trying to say yep i'm on this list yet again sigh


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Look, I'm a difficult broad. Basic statistics show that AFG is always more likely to be single than coupled.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2008)

Still flying solo here.

Not looking for anything, really. Just putting that out there in the hopes that cute girls will flirt and send dirty pictures.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

You know all you single people (myself included) are blind to the obvious:

THERE's A WHOLE MESS OF SINGLE PEOPLE DECLARING THAT THEY'RE "LOOKING," right here on this thread.

If you'd all let me play matchmaker...

For instance, AFG why not give BJ a try? BJ? Why not AFG?

Yeah?  I'll have everyone on this board matched up before the rooster crows at dawn tomorrow.


----------



## ekmanifest (Sep 12, 2008)

Matchmaker, matchmmaker, make me a match!



Fascinita said:


> You know all you single people (myself included) are blind to the obvious:
> 
> THERE's A WHOLE MESS OF SINGLE PEOPLE DECLARING THAT THEY'RE "LOOKING," right here on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

Hook me up, too, Fasci, please.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ooh, so who's my match?:wubu:
Hey, I started the thread, that should count for something right?!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

Seriously, I wonder if I could start a matchmaking thread. Hmmm... I'm going to toss this around in the old noggin'! Where there's a will, there's a way! I'll see what I come up with.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

no FA's live in the wasteland that we call Indiana


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Fascie would make an excellent matchmaker....this is a good idea


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Fascie would make an excellent matchmaker....this is a good idea



I'm combing the boards as we speak, particularly this thread. I'm a little disheartened at the dearth of single men, here at least. But "Climb every mountain" is my motto.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, if you don't see an immediate match maybe you can do your "typing" thing since you were so good at it with me


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm about as single as you can get.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I'm about as single as you can get.



How about it, young ladies of Dimensions?

This foxy young gentleman, Da Rev, is single and ready to mingle (in Michigan, apparently.) 

Give a guy a chance, girls! You never know... He might light your fire!

Hubba, hubba!

:kiss2:


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm combing the boards as we speak, particularly this thread. I'm a little disheartened at the dearth of single men, here at least. But "Climb every mountain" is my motto.


Climb? Why underestimate yourself?
I bet you could move any mountain! 

-Rusty
(complimentary compliment courtesy of The Shamen)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

Rusty, you both flatter and amuse me.

Enjoyed it! Thanks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2008)

Its better to be yourself and single than to conform and have some girl who'd drop you in two seconds if she knew the real you


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You know all you single people (myself included) are blind to the obvious:
> 
> THERE's A WHOLE MESS OF SINGLE PEOPLE DECLARING THAT THEY'RE "LOOKING," right here on this thread.
> 
> ...



Looks like you got yourself a new job!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 13, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Look, I'm a difficult broad. Basic statistics show that AFG is always more likely to be single than coupled.


Same here....*sigh*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 13, 2008)

Still single here too......


And there are no FAs in Nebraska either. I think Nebraska and Indiana are forming an alliance of some sort.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Where are all the single FAs in New Jersey?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Its better to be yourself and single than to conform and have some girl who'd drop you in two seconds if she knew the real you



If you really feel that way, you're either not dating the right women, or you're not the person you think you should be.

/just sayin.'


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 13, 2008)

i need my match too i'm a nice guy plus i don't think i'm horrible to look at i could be wrong lol but honestly count me in if you do . do that voodoo that you do lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you really feel that way, you're either not dating the right women, or you're not the person you think you should be.
> 
> /just sayin.'



I'd say option A.

For instance if I need to show up in a suit everytime to make a good impression on someone, that's not the real me. If the fact I never went to college is a turn off for her, can I really help that?

I'm not Harvard Harry and I never will be, so why should I suffer for that?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 14, 2008)

Date people who like who you actually are. Then you won't have that problem!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Date people who like who you actually are. Then you won't have that problem!



Nobody likes me for who I am, if they did I wouldn't be single lol


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i need my match too i'm a nice guy plus i don't think i'm horrible to look at i could be wrong lol but honestly count me in if you do . do that voodoo that you do lol



Well...I for one definitely do not think you're horrible to look at


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Still single here too......
> 
> 
> And there are no FAs in Nebraska either. I think Nebraska and Indiana are forming an alliance of some sort.


 
Its a conspiracy I tell you!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

I think all of the singles in this thread should not be afraid to take a chance here and there and reach out to one another. Bravo to those who are taking steps in that direction. Even a little compliment is nice to give and nice to receive. Nobody says you have to do anything but flirt!

Remember to keep an open mind and an easy attitude. Temper it all with a grain of salt--it's the internetz, and there's a lot of room for mixed signals.

I hope that, notwithstanding my mixed cooking and telecommunications metaphors, you will all feel encouraged to let the vibes flow, let the stew start to a gentle simmer.

What is life without a little adventure, y'all, without a little flavor? And nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Your Matchmaker/Cupid/Gambler/Head Chef/Grand Puba of Love over the Internetz,

~Fascinita


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita, after reading your above post I think that I will take matters into my own hands and say that anyone who is in love with me feel free to PM me!  Seriously though, anyone who wants to be friends please feel free to PM me. I promise to try and break out of my shy shell and who knows what great things may happen. (This is meant for both guys and girls)
And Fascinita, if you do decide to open a matchmaking service please keep my name on the list.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 14, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Well...I for one definitely do not think you're horrible to look at



well thank you kindly i truely do appreciate you saying so beautiful


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

Way to go, way to be, JG!

May your mailbox be filled with greetings from other singles in no time at all.

Fall's the best time for falling in like... Gives the shy types time to cozy up slowly over winter. Then spring, and maybe more? 

Then you can send links to this video to each other (Just saying... It may be cheesy, but it's _good_ :happy: ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCmCXoLieC8

Who knows?! But no sense in waiting forever to find out. And, singles, here's your chance to make the married types a little jealous :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> well thank you kindly i truely do appreciate you saying so beautiful



She is beautiful, isn't she, ssbbwluv4life79?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> She is beautiful, isn't she, ssbbwluv4life79?



yes without a doubt but i'm all the way in pa near pittsburgh


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

3.5 months left in 08, cant wait to get the 09 thread ready. I am sure I will be posting in that one too.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> yes without a doubt but i'm all the way in pa near pittsburgh



Oh, too bad. I'm not sure we have any single girls in Pittsburgh proper. Well, good luck.


----------



## Keb (Sep 14, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> 3.5 months left in 08, cant wait to get the 09 thread ready. I am sure I will be posting in that one too.



I probably will be too. Though I wouldn't mind a nice Christmas present...can you wrap men up to put under the tree? Is that legal?


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, too bad. I'm not sure we have any single girls in Pittsburgh proper. Well, good luck.



lol You're so right. Hardly anyone is single these days. Especially not in a big city. 



I KEED...I KEED


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol You're so right. Hardly anyone is single these days. Especially not in a big city.



Oh, I should've made it clear: No one in Pittsburgh that _I_ know of.


----------



## javaquarius (Sep 14, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd say option A.
> 
> For instance if I need to show up in a suit everytime to make a good impression on someone, that's not the real me. If the fact I never went to college is a turn off for her, can I really help that?
> 
> I'm not Harvard Harry and I never will be, so why should I suffer for that?





Totally stumbled across this thread... and oddly enough saw you in a semi suit Kevin...


----------



## javaquarius (Sep 14, 2008)

also.... single yay


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2008)

javaquarius said:


> also.... single yay



Hey. Since you're totally gorgeous self is online... you need to working on getting me those videos... BY THE WAY 

OH. And everyone should date Michele. She's awesome.


----------



## javaquarius (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm Michele and I approve that message


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2008)

javaquarius said:


> Totally stumbled across this thread... and oddly enough saw you in a semi suit Kevin...



should have seen me earlier in the night when I had my jacket and shades on while doing the Jitterbug lol


----------



## gildalive (Sep 15, 2008)

Single, single watch me jingle...I mean jiggle.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 15, 2008)

Still single, still looking ... 

If there are any single _available _guys between 25ish and 50ish (emphasis on the "ish") in Maine/NH/MA and I pique your interest, message me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2008)

Single and Hating it.


... Maybe I spend too much time at the buffets.. 


*Shakes angry fist at sky* DAMN YOU CHINESE BUFFET FOODS. WHY MUST YOU BE SO DELICIOUSLY UNRESISTABLE?! >;O 



:eat1::eat2::smitten:


----------



## sierrak (Sep 17, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Still single here too......
> 
> 
> And there are no FAs in Nebraska either. I think Nebraska and Indiana are forming an alliance of some sort.



No FAs in Indiana!?! I beg to differ.


----------



## KotR (Sep 18, 2008)

Little over a month since I first posted, and guess I should note no change in my single status. Tried fishing around the Midwest forum to see if anyone was in eastern Ohio, but nobody spoke up. Personally hesitant about starting a net fling with anyone not within like a 30 minute drive since I've just had crap luck with them in the past for varying reasons. I guess part of me simply craves the physicality aspect, too.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

sierrak said:


> No FAs in Indiana!?! I beg to differ.



I couldnt find her post...so i'll just respond to yours...

I actually think it is FLORIDA that has a lack of FA's....I certainly havent found any here.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 18, 2008)

sierrak said:


> No FAs in Indiana!?! I beg to differ.



Thats Lovelyone you are looking for because I am in Nebraska. So my statement about Nebraska continues to hold true.




Rowan said:


> I couldnt find her post...so i'll just respond to yours...
> 
> I actually think it is FLORIDA that has a lack of FA's....I certainly havent found any here.



OMG Rowan, every time I turn around it seems like I'm seeing another FA from Florida. Maybe they are fibbing about their locations?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 18, 2008)

sierrak said:


> No FAs in Indiana!?! I beg to differ.


 
Until I meet one, I still maintain that there aren't any!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thats Lovelyone you are looking for because I am in Nebraska. So my statement about Nebraska continues to hold true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesnt make me feel any better, because that would mean that they are hiding from me!!! LMAO


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> That doesnt make me feel any better, because that would mean that they are hiding from me!!! LMAO



No No -- you must say its because they are intimidated by your beauty. :bow:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup. Single.


----------



## orin (Oct 7, 2008)

Single and liking it thus far


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Single in CT.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple of signs that ought to make it easy to advertise our single status.

Thank me later!

View attachment 51276


View attachment 51277


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 20, 2008)

i guess i'm trying again but now i live in tampa florida lets see if i can get a little more love lol


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 20, 2008)

Single  Missing kisses n cuddles and thinking of being a crazy cat lady!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, can't believe I've never seen this thread. Single in MA.


----------



## Les8 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup I'm single. Not too sure how I feel about it lol


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 20, 2008)

Late in the year and still really, _really_ single.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 20, 2008)

Reading through all these cheese puns, I think I now get why we're all still single.















I kid.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Late in the year and still really, _really_ single.



ME TOO. 

And I really hate it when guys ask WHY I'm still single. 

If I knew, I might not BE single lol.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i guess i'm trying again but now i live in tampa florida lets see if i can get a little more love lol



You're in tampa now? coolness...you should change your location under your name  Oh..and im just up the road in Gainesville should you ever find you want to take someone out lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 20, 2008)

*hmmm ya I hate the WHY ARE YOU SINGLE ?.....

as for today....I got me some serious trust issues....

so gonna give time time....and have been concentrating on FINDING ME A NEW CAREER!!!!! 

ps....actually being unemployeed...really good dude magnet material.....NOT*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm single too.


----------



## imanicegirl22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm single, but I'm pretty used to it. I'd love to be in a relationship, but it's not everything and it definitely isn't worth settling just to be in one... I'm new to the site and just wanted to say hi to everyone too!


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Oct 21, 2008)

Single and hoping.

Someday I will bump into the right girl and she will realize what a great guy I am and I will see her for the wonderful lady she is. Then we will ride of into the sunset and live happily ever after..................................


----------



## Miss Liz (Oct 21, 2008)

when I was 20 something, the only guys interested were 40-50ish, now that I want one in that age range, the only guys interested are 20 something:huh:
which leaves me terminally single


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> You're in tampa now? coolness...you should change your location under your name  Oh..and im just up the road in Gainesville should you ever find you want to take someone out lol



if i happen to get up that way you are on


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.

I'm sorry if I don't have 3 kids, an ex wife, credit card debt, erectile disfunction and a morgatge to pay off......oh well, guess I'm not good enough to go on a date with


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't have 3 kids, an ex wife, credit card debt, erectile disfunction and a morgatge to pay off......oh well, guess I'm not good enough to go on a date with



*I have a feeling that it's not that they DON'T respect you.... but at 22...could be your maturity level, just a thought from a *cougar**


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have a feeling that it's not that they DON'T respect you.... but at 22...could be your maturity level, just a thought from a *cougar**



I understand where you're coming from but I still don't see why the older bbw's I've encountered automatically assume someone is too immature for them. I will admit there have been some, one in particular, who's been EXTREMELY helpful, open and sweet to me about everything. Unfortunately I still get told consistantly that i'm "too young"

I may have been in vent mode earlier, but still, just because I haven't gone through the highs and lows that people in their 30's have gone through doesn't mean I can't handle it.

The bbw community skewers towards an older crowd, I can't help my age but that doesn't mean I can't bring something to the table when it comes to dating.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.



Then why don't you date younger BBWs? There seems to be an abundance of them here, contrary to your assertion that the BBW community somehow skews to older women. 

And it's not that I don't respect men in their 20s -- it's just that, at 34, I'm in a different place than I was ten years ago and I suppose I want to be with someone who gets where I am at this point in my life and has shared certain experiences which come with growing a bit older. Of course, not everyone feels this way -- I know quite a few older women who are having a younger man "renaissance," if you will..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Then why don't you date younger BBWs? There seems to be an abundance of them here, contrary to your assertion that the BBW community somehow skews to older women.
> 
> And it's not that I don't respect men in their 20s -- it's just that, at 34, I'm in a different place than I was ten years ago and I suppose I want to be with someone who gets where I am at this point in my life and has shared certain experiences which come with growing a bit older. Of course, not everyone feels this way -- I know quite a few older women who are having a younger man "renaissance," if you will..



Hear hear! There is also the added issue of wanting to be with someone who has the same relationship goals. The chances that a guy at 22 is going want or be ready for the same kind of relationship a 37 year old is looking for is quite low.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Then why don't you date younger BBWs? It's not that I don't respect men in their 20s -- it's just that, at 34, my life is in a different place than it was ten years ago and I suppose I want to be with someone who gets where I am at this point in my life and has shared certain experiences which come with growing a bit older. Of course, not everyone feels this way -- I know quite a few older women who are having a younger man "renaissance," if you will..



Ah, good question. 

Someone in another thread talked about while there are plenty of younger bbw on websites and web forums, not too many are confident where he actually lives.

The girls I date in real life around my age are very insecure about themselves and I've had lots of experiences in trying to convince girls they look good where they end up screaming at me otherwise. Its a bitch and a half trying to pump confidence in a younger woman, and I just plain got sick of it after a while.

I'll keep looking, that's all I can do.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hear hear! There is also the added issue of wanting to be with someone who has the same relationship goals. The chances that a guy at 22 is going want or be ready for the same kind of relationship a 37 year old is looking for is quite low.



Yep -- I'd personally like to get married and have children soon. I can hear that old biological clock ticking away and I don't want to screw around casually or waste time, ya know?


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Ah, good question.
> 
> Someone in another thread talked about while there are plenty of younger bbw on websites and web forums, not too many are confident where he actually lives.
> 
> ...



Well, getting older doesn't necessarily improve one's self-esteem...sometimes it can cause it to decline, actually.

From my point of view, younger BBWs definitely seem like they have the advantage where developing self-esteem is concerned -- girls in their 20s have grown up with the internet and an awareness that FAs actually exist, unlike women of my generation who were largely led to believe that the best we could do was hope for a man who would "love us in spite of our size." In other words, some of us come with a lot of baggage and are only just working out our self-esteem issues now...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Yep -- I'd personally like to get married and have children soon. I can hear that old biological clock ticking away and I don't want to screw around casually or waste time, ya know?



Word! 4321


----------



## Keb (Oct 22, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> From my point of view, younger BBWs definitely seem like they have the advantage where developing self-esteem is concerned -- girls in their 20s have grown up with the internet and an awareness that FAs actually exist, unlike women of my generation who were largely led to believe that the best we could do was hope for a man who would "love us in spite of our size." In other words, some of us come with a lot of baggage and are only just working out our self-esteem issues now...



Unfortunately, I'm still convinced there aren't enough of them to go around...


----------



## mossystate (Oct 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't have 3 kids, an ex wife, credit card debt, erectile disfunction and a morgatge to pay off......oh well, guess I'm not good enough to go on a date with



Ok, since you have decided to paint a very stereotypical picture...I am going to do the same. You seem to think that if an older woman does not want you, she must want what you think is a situation from hell. That's pretty arrogant.

Your signature line(s) tend to scream...young...in a really young, young...way. Forever wanting to pose and sound like an extra in a mobster wrestling movie...well, I have to tell ya......a majority of older women just are not going to be into that. I mean... really... think about it. 

To get respect, you have to respect yourself and not complain that it is always somebody elses fault. Older women don't owe you a chance, just because you whine about it. Lots of us remained childless by choice. Others already raised kids.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm single and plan to stay that way as of today....tomorrow? well...i might change my mind and wanna man..and then i may decide next week that i really actually am not interested in any type of relationship..and then the week after that, ..well.. you get the picture lol

overall, i'd say it's for the best that i stay single for a while and just have friends  hehe


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ok, since you have decided to paint a very stereotypical picture...I am going to do the same. You seem to think that if an older woman does not want you, she must want what you think is a situation from hell. That's pretty arrogant.
> 
> Your signature line(s) tend to scream...young...in a really young, young...way. Forever wanting to pose and sound like an extra in a mobster wrestling movie...well, I have to tell ya......a majority of older women just are not going to be into that. I mean... really... think about it.
> 
> To get respect, you have to respect yourself and not complain that it is always somebody elses fault. Older women don't owe you a chance, just because you whine about it. Lots of us remained childless by choice. Others already raised kids.




KHayes,

It's extremely, EXTREMELY rare that I concur with anything that Mossy puts out here (in fact, I think this is the first time), but in this case, she's 100% right. I've got a bad attitude, too, but I try to leave it at home whenever I hit the road for a bash like the one coming up this weekend. Instead, I bring some mead and share with friends like you, so I can unwind, leave my problems back home, and just enjoy the weekend with good company; I don't need to get laid, and if you pay close enough attention, you'll know that I don't. Case in point, I got laid off the DAY BEFORE the NJ bash earlier this month. Did I complain about it? Yes. Did I complain about it at the bash or here on Dimensions? No. I had plenty to bitch about that weekend between losing a job and losing a relationship weeks prior, but I didn't do it. I checked the attitude at the door, put on my game face, and wound up having a wonderful weekend.

Learn to check the attitude at the door, RKO. There will be a glass of mead waiting for you, so drink up, calm down, and just enjoy the sexy costumes you'll be seeing in two days!

As for me, in relation to this thread, I'm single because I need and choose to be. As they say, "you can't love someone until you love yourself", and I need to make some changes in and around my life and make some more dreams come true before I invite anyone else in to share it with.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't have 3 kids, an ex wife, credit card debt, erectile disfunction and a morgatge to pay off......oh well, guess I'm not good enough to go on a date with


Hayes, I gotta say, Ive met you, and your a great guy but, your negativity at the moment just seems ridiculous! The 'poor little me' attitude isnt attractive to anyone older or younger. Stop with the negativity and the being so down and moody and throwing about the assumption that its everyone else who is the problem!

Dude, chill out, and I am going to give you some advice that I need to take myself......

STOP LOOKING FOR LOVE, LET LOVE FIND YOU!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm single partially because the older bbw's don't respect the 20 somethings.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't have 3 kids, an ex wife, credit card debt, erectile disfunction and a morgatge to pay off......oh well, guess I'm not good enough to go on a date with



so, this doesn't at all strike you as an asshole thing to say? 

you've just thrown out quite a few stereotypes for some one on a website trying to stop that sort of thing from going on.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

On the other hand Hayes could be right....Erectile Dysfunction is one of my pre-requisites for any potential mate of mine. But then that's how we old ones roll.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 23, 2008)

Single. Sometimes I adore it, sometimes I don't care, and sometimes I hate it. Depends on my mood, much like everything else. lol

But I have a good reason for being single - I'm picky. At nearly 37 years old, I refuse to deal with someone else's baggage - and too many people have baggage that I don't need or want.

I would rather be alone and able to deal with things my way than being with someone who is going to stress me out with their issues. 

In the meantime, my loving partner is Hedonism. He always makes me happy and never complains.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mossy - Whatever


Bruce - I got laid off too DURING the Jersey bash, I rolled over Carrie and answered my phone saturday morning to hear my chapel chairman say "That's it, we're all done". I checked my problems at the door myself and I had a killer friday night, hell of an adventure saturday night and a really REALLY fun afternoon lunch with Phil and company sunday afternoon. The difference between then and now, the problems were out of the community. Losing your job doesn't affect your role in the bashes, but people attending the bashes dissing you and threatening you does. After some of the unsavory PM's I've gotten from people on here (even before my "whine" rant on this thread) it changed my perspective entirely. Ajax is coming out to play and nothing can stop him, not El Espanto, not El Bastardo, not Jay Mysterio, not the popcorn vendor in the third row, you get the idea.

Missy - I'm looking for love because that's the only thing I'm missing. I saved enough money to get my own place, move in with someone and still be able to live with a level of comfort. I was able to find a new job that pays almost as much as my last one (if i can fix the payroll) so I'm all set to start a new life....which is why I'm looking for someone to be with. I've got all the electronics and other hobbies to make me happy plus money in the bank, the only thing missing is someone to be with. THAT'S why I'm looking, I got everything else I want in life, but the one thing that's most important to me is coming home after a hard day/night's work and seeing the smiling face of my significant other, just seeing that would erase the "ugh' feeling after work.


BGB - Yeah, I can be an asshole, you can be one too. What's the problem here? lol


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Mossy - Whatever



Hey...I am just glad you thought about it. I will now step aside as to not be trampled by all the older women rushing to be with you. You refuse to ask yourself what you have to offer a woman, and I am not talking about...stuff...or liking her fat. Carry on.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Hey...I am just glad you thought about it. I will now step aside as to not be trampled by all the older women rushing to be with you. You refuse to ask yourself what you have to offer a woman, and I am not talking about...stuff...or liking her fat. Carry on.



I offer someone who can sit down and talk with them about life, the weather, their jobs, anything. I am a good listener, if they need someone to vent to, I definately would be glad to hear them out. 

I offer someone who can snuggle with them and put a smile on their faces in the process. Someone who wouldn't cheat on them, someone who wouldn't get drunk and hit them.

I offer someone who can keep up with paying bills, someone who doesn't have to shell out money for child support or probation violations. Someone who doesn't care what size you are and will support you no matter what. I don't need to talk about sexual stuff because that's not THAT important in a relationship.

There, that's what I bring to the table.....if you don't like it, so be it.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I offer someone who can sit down and talk with them about life, the weather, their jobs, anything. I am a good listener, if they need someone to vent to, I definately would be glad to hear them out.
> 
> I offer someone who can snuggle with them and put a smile on their faces in the process. Someone who wouldn't cheat on them, someone who wouldn't get drunk and hit them.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you have many good qualities to bring into a relationship -- I wouldn't question that. It's just that the priorities, relationship expectations, and general life experiences tend to be very different between a man in his early 20s and a women in her mid- or late 30s or older...

For some people this doesn't matter -- some people even have a decided preference for a much younger partner. 

But for me personally -- and I don't say this to be harsh -- I just couldn't wrap my head around dating a guy your age. It just seems like it would be a totally unproductive pairing, based on my long-term goals. Maybe that's a prejudice that I have to re-evaluate, I don't know. But really -- would you honestly, at your age, want the pressure of a partner who is ready to get married and start a family? Are you really ready to own a home and have a mortgage and start putting money away for junior's college fund? I can't think that you would be.

Women your age come in all sorts of packages -- they're not bound to be insecure just because of their youth. And, as I pointed out earlier, an older woman isn't necessarily secure in herself simply because of her age. 

I know it's hard to be lonely, but your whole life really is ahead of you, no need to rush. My advice is to just relax, enjoy yourself (you're only 22 once, fer cryin' out loud), and the right person will eventually come along. 

Man -- I'm really starting to sound more like my mother these days...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'm sure you have many good qualities to bring into a relationship -- I wouldn't question that. It's just that the priorities, relationship expectations, and general life experiences tend to be very different between a man in his early 20s and a women in her mid- or late 30s or older...
> 
> For some people this doesn't matter -- some people even have a decided preference for a much younger partner.
> 
> ...


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to LalaCity again"


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> But for me personally -- and I don't say this to be harsh -- I just couldn't wrap my head around dating a guy your age. It just seems like it would be a totally unproductive pairing, based on my long-term goals. Maybe that's a prejudice that I have to re-evaluate, I don't know. But really -- would you honestly, at your age, want the pressure of a partner who is ready to get married and start a family? Are you really ready to own a home and have a mortgage and start putting money away for junior's college fund? I can't think that you would be.



Well then I'm screwed then.

I AM ready to start a family, I've been saving money ever since I started working at the Herald. I am ready for all those things.

But just for the fact that you and other woman are being prejudiced about it, how would I ever prove it?


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Well then I'm screwed then.
> 
> I AM ready to start a family, I've been saving money ever since I started working at the Herald. I am ready for all those things.
> 
> But just for the fact that you and other woman are being prejudiced about it, how would I ever prove it?



Ok, if you say you're ready to start a family, I can't argue with you. Question is -- do you think that you're, you know, _really_ ready? Emotionally and otherwise? Maybe you are -- who the hell am I to judge? It's just such a huge amount of responsibility and your life will never be the same once you commit to that, obviously...but I guess you already know this.

Myself, I wouldn't advise _anyone_ to get married so young...but that's just based on my experience and what I've personally seen...


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2008)

so I'm checking back into this category again...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ok, if you say you're ready to start a family, I can't argue with you. Question is -- do you think that you're, you know, _really_ ready? Emotionally and otherwise? Maybe you are -- who the hell am I to judge? It's just such a huge amount of responsibility and your life will never be the same once you commit to that, obviously...but I guess you already know this.
> 
> Myself, I wouldn't advise _anyone_ to get married so young...but that's just based on my experience and what I've personally seen...



Again, if people blindly think of me as an immature 20 year old (I admit i'm doing no favors to myself by venting about it) how in the world do I get the chance to prove I'm very capable of starting a family, especially in the wake of all these other people MY AGE getting engaged, getting pregnant and starting families of their own?

anyway i'm done causing drama, i'll let this thread go and let other people comment on it.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2008)

Just talking to myself.

If a person is forever talking about how they do not expect to be on the planet in a very few years, then, it really is best that they not think about having children. You don't get a relationship just because you want one. You don't bring kids into the world, just because you want one, and you see ' everbody else ' doing it.

Age does not make a person ready...or not ready...for lifes experiences...this comes down to being willing to see why you don't have the things you want. I have talked to/known young men. I might not want to BE with someone really young, but, I can at least say that a few of them were very self aware. That is VERY appealing, and I knew/know they were in for very full lives.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Again, if people blindly think of me as an immature 20 year old (I admit i'm doing no favors to myself by venting about it) how in the world do I get the chance to prove I'm very capable of starting a family, especially in the wake of all these other people MY AGE getting engaged, getting pregnant and starting families of their own?
> 
> anyway i'm done causing drama, i'll let this thread go and let other people comment on it.



Dude -- I never said you were immature. I'm taking pains to point out the things that tend to naturally separate different age cohorts when it comes to dating and life priorities. I also said that some people feel differently and that if you give it time and can be a little patient, the right person will probably come along. 

I'm single, too, ya know, and not exactly liking it, but I have to accept that it wouldn't benefit me or my partner to settle for a relationship that doesn't suit my needs just because I'm a bit lonely.

And -- I have to say, your whole thing about bringing vengeance to the world of disrespecting BBWs (yeah, I saw that on your you-know-what page) is, well, not helping your plight to be regarded as a really mature, grown-up guy.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I offer someone who can sit down and talk with them about life, the weather, their jobs, anything. I am a good listener, if they need someone to vent to, I definately would be glad to hear them out.
> 
> I offer someone who can snuggle with them and put a smile on their faces in the process. Someone who wouldn't cheat on them, someone who wouldn't get drunk and hit them.
> 
> ...



You're still taking the wrong attitude on this. YES...YOU CAN offer/be these things. If that be the case, then why so angry about it? Look at it this way...if a woman doesn't want those things, be it from you or anyone else, then that woman is NOT worth your time, as she will only break your heart before long. A relationship can not and will not work if the wants and needs of both parties are not intertwined. 

Think back to what I had said to you in NJ the night of the pool party...remember EVERYTHING I said, because there was a huge lesson to be learned in what was happening, how you were reacting, and what my words were to you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Think back to what I had said to you in NJ the night of the pool party...remember EVERYTHING I said, because there was a huge lesson to be learned in what was happening, how you were reacting, and what my words were to you.



Oh I remember clear as crystal EVERYTHING that happened that night.....however this weekend will be much different. That weekend I came in with an open mind and high hopes...this weekend, I'm coming in with an entirely different mind set. Save your meade for people who need it, Ajax is ready.

I will say you're right about how the relationships won't work if both parties needs aren't fufilled, that sure is tough to overcome.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That weekend I came in with an open mind and high hopes...this weekend, I'm coming in with an entirely different mind set. Save your meade for people who need it, Ajax is ready.



What's that mean, anyway?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 23, 2008)

There are lots of people I like who aren't interested. It's because I'm fat, not old enough, not young enough, talk to much, don't say the right things, laugh inappropriately, don't come from the right side of town, etc. By nature the dating/coupling game is discriminatory. We are discriminated against almost every day and I've been discriminating against people all my life. It doesn't mean the world is bigoted or biased against you. Sometimes it just means the answer is just no. Nobody is more acutely aware of that than the people here. If someone doesn't want to go out with you, tossing a fit and launching vague threats isn't going to make them reconsider. This thread is full of single people who've been told no or are saying no to someone due to preference or other issues. It's the way life works.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 23, 2008)

Just checking in...
Single and hating it!  
LOL!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup single and off to bed...alone...no snuggles for me...nighty night!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 23, 2008)

Usually people are happy when the threads they start are so successful and go on for pages and pages...I can't say that this is one of those times. 
Sorry we're all so single.
Maybe we'll all get paired up soon and I'll have no need to start a 2009 Singles Thread!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> What's that mean, anyway?



Pretty much means...

*Walks up to the microphone area wearing a 3 piece zoot suit, red derby hat and green clown shoes*

_Here we come reach for your gun
And you better listen my friend, you see
Its been slow down below,
Aimed at you were the cowboys from hell
Deed is done again, weve won
Aint talking no tall tales friend
cause high noon, your doom
Comin for you were the cowboys from hell_

*straightens tie*

Or something to that extent


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2008)

Beej? ......


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2008)

It's like some weird comedy routine.....

...........or a threat.


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 24, 2008)

So this is where all the single's go then? Im single too! ! Can't seem to find the "new to Dims and wanting to make friends" thread. Is that cheesy?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> There are lots of people I like who aren't interested. It's because I'm fat, not old enough, not young enough, talk to much, don't say the right things, laugh inappropriately, don't come from the right side of town, etc. By nature the dating/coupling game is discriminatory. We are discriminated against almost every day and I've been discriminating against people all my life. It doesn't mean the world is bigoted or biased against you. Sometimes it just means the answer is just no. Nobody is more acutely aware of that than the people here. If someone doesn't want to go out with you, tossing a fit and launching vague threats isn't going to make them reconsider. This thread is full of single people who've been told no or are saying no to someone due to preference or other issues. It's the way life works.



*couldn't really say it ANY classier then you did pretty lady.....
should I start a whine........I"M TOO OLD FOR HIM THREAD?...it's just life on lifes terms....i was dating a guy seroiusly who was 13 yrs younger then me and totally cool with it...HE *SAID* he wanted the things I Wanted..but reality and his walk said something different....in general, although I look 10-15 yrs younger then my real age...most want a *cougar* to *LEARN* from...not to have a *committed relationship* with ....I know today I am worthy of that....and alone / single is far better then settling and being abused emotionally...LIFE IS SHORT...LIVE IT!!! *


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Well, getting older doesn't necessarily improve one's self-esteem...sometimes it can cause it to decline, actually.
> 
> From my point of view, younger BBWs definitely seem like they have the advantage where developing self-esteem is concerned -- girls in their 20s have grown up with the internet and an awareness that FAs actually exist, unlike women of my generation who were largely led to believe that the best we could do was hope for a man who would "love us in spite of our size." In other words, some of us come with a lot of baggage and are only just working out our self-esteem issues now...



I would like to rep the hell out of you but I already have. 

You've totally nailed how I feel with this issue. The last men I have dated have all been younger and they're cute and all, but wow. We're in such different places. I wouldn't exclude someone because of their age and I know I like younger men looks-wise more often, but the issues that go along with it are not what i'm looking for.

Thanks for this.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

James said:


> so I'm checking back into this category again...



I don't know you personally - but yours was one of the happier (and most eventful) stories to follow here. If this post of yours is saying what it appears to, then I'm sorry. That's very sad.


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2008)

Eternally single, here, just me and the EarthRadios.
I'm under home health nurse care and allowed to 
go out for hair appointments, doctor appointments,
and church, only.


Green Day 
Boulevard Of Broken Dreams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87w8ZpVKacw

I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But It's only me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of broken dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish some one out there will find me
Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah Ah-ah Ah-ah Aaah-ah
Ah-ah Ah-ah Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line of the edge
And where I walk alone

Read between the lines what's
F**ked up and everything's all right
Check my vital signs to know I'm still alive
And I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Til then I walk alone

Ah-Ah Ah-Ah Ah-Ah Aaah-Ah
Ah-Ah Ah-Ah

I walk alone
I walk a...

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of broken dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Til then I walk alone


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> Eternally single, here, just me and the EarthRadios.
> I'm under home health nurse care and allowed to
> go out for hair appointments, doctor appointments,
> and church, only.



Why are you homebound if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Why are you homebound if you don't mind me asking.


My size requires me to have a nurse to apply medication
to my lower legs, so it's mostly to qualify me for in home
healthcare. My oxygen saturation falls very rapidly when
I'm on my feet, so it's kinda' dangerous for me to be out
too much, any way. I have to park very close to 
entrances wherever I go. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 24, 2008)

Hayes, if being young is the only thing you have going against you then mate you are lucky because TIME will fix that quite nicely. If however you have other things that are sending the women away from you in droves then that's where there are problems! No matter who adorable we are, not everyone will automatically fall in love with us, despite all our lists of qualifications (if only it were true Orlando Bloom and I would be honeymooning right now!):smitten:


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Missy - I'm looking for love because that's the only thing I'm missing. I saved enough money to get my own place, move in with someone and still be able to live with a level of comfort. I was able to find a new job that pays almost as much as my last one (if i can fix the payroll) so I'm all set to start a new life....which is why I'm looking for someone to be with. I've got all the electronics and other hobbies to make me happy plus money in the bank, the only thing missing is someone to be with. THAT'S why I'm looking, I got everything else I want in life, but the one thing that's most important to me is coming home after a hard day/night's work and seeing the smiling face of my significant other, just seeing that would erase the "ugh' feeling after work.



I'd advise that you stop putting pressure on yourself to get a girlfriend. 

Speaking as someone that felt the same way as you at 18-25 I can say that having a girlfriend isn't a magic pill solution to any problems you have in life. Sure it can go a long way but relationships aren't all kittens and fluffy bunny rabbits like in the movies. Some of my friends are trapped in bad relationships and would rather have the single life.

Don't stress about it it. There are people in this world who never get a chance to walk - or even see with their eyes. They still enjoy life.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 24, 2008)

Another old person piping up here...

You may feel ready to start a family and settle down. Nothing wrong with that. But be careful what you wish for coz before long, all that stress and resonsibility could turn you into that indebted, divorced, impotent 'old' guy you mentioned earlier on.

I met my first husband aged 16 and had two kids by the age of nineteen. For five years or so, I was happy with this arrangement, but it didn't last...

I spent my twenties feeling tied down while all my mates were having a good time and earning loads of money.

Now, in my late thirties, I'm happy I had my kids young. And, yeah, I got divorced aged 22, but my kids are great happy adults now. I'm even a nanna (yay). 

I've also been through my 'older' and 'younger' men phase. Had one guy 15 yrs older and a gorgeous bloke who was 12 yrs younger. Each brought with them benefits and downsides. 

However, I prefer men around my own age. I can relate more easily to them.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hmmm welp
don't know if I replied in here but adding to the singles mix here!


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 24, 2008)

ooh ooh now i know where all the single folks are. Hey im single too. Im also old, fat, jiggly in all the right and wrong places, and I am in Minnesota and winter is coming, I dont stand a chance. Cindy


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2008)

cinnamitch said:


> ooh ooh now i know where all the single folks are. Hey im single too. Im also old, fat, jiggly in all the right and wrong places, and I am in Minnesota and winter is coming, I dont stand a chance. Cindy



Come on down........to Tn. I'm older n think 
you're cute, LOL.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm still single apparently...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 25, 2008)

single and loving it!


----------



## gypsy (Oct 26, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Usually people are happy when the threads they start are so successful and go on for pages and pages...I can't say that this is one of those times.
> Sorry we're all so single.
> Maybe we'll all get paired up soon and I'll have no need to start a 2009 Singles Thread!



But... being single is not supposed to mean that your life isn't of value to you or those around you. I'm glad this thread is going on! It brings up valid points for some that might not otherwise understand the state of being single unless they're beaten in the head by a stick. It's not the end of your life if you aren't partnered up with 2.5 kids in a house with a white picket fence by XX age. Our own personal worth is not judged on striving for the nuclear family anymore. Success obviously means something different to everyone - it's just sad that some people equivocate success in life on something like whether they are single or paired. Since when should what society thinks one should be really matter to us? Oh wait..... haven't we heard that enough on a daily basis? 

My two cents.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 27, 2008)

Still single


----------



## KotR (Oct 27, 2008)

gypsy said:


> But... being single is not supposed to mean that your life isn't of value to you or those around you. I'm glad this thread is going on! It brings up valid points for some that might not otherwise understand the state of being single unless they're beaten in the head by a stick. It's not the end of your life if you aren't partnered up with 2.5 kids in a house with a white picket fence by XX age. Our own personal worth is not judged on striving for the nuclear family anymore. Success obviously means something different to everyone - it's just sad that some people equivocate success in life on something like whether they are single or paired. Since when should what society thinks one should be really matter to us? Oh wait..... haven't we heard that enough on a daily basis?
> 
> My two cents.



I don't consider myself rebellious, but I don't think I'm the norm, either. For me, being single sucks as I basically lack someone I feel is on the same wavelength. I don't need to be with them 24/7, nor know their every move, but just knowing that proverbial "someone to come home to" is there can make an otherwise humdrum day not so much so.

I want to say I have high standards for myself, but it's more an ethical and common sense thing. At most, I extend that to a potential partner. Other stuff like appearance and general hobbies are secondary. Important, but not sole deciders.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 27, 2008)

KotR said:


> I don't consider myself rebellious, but I don't think I'm the norm, either. For me, being single sucks as I basically lack someone I feel is on the same wavelength. I don't need to be with them 24/7, nor know their every move, but just knowing that proverbial "someone to come home to" is there can make an otherwise humdrum day not so much so.
> 
> I want to say I have high standards for myself, but it's more an ethical and common sense thing. At most, I extend that to a potential partner. Other stuff like appearance and general hobbies are secondary. Important, but not sole deciders.



I understand what you're saying... in fact in my first post in this thread I also said sometimes it does suck to be single - I can totally empathise with you. But the point I was trying to make is, that people shouldn't let themselves get down just because they don't have someone. It shouldn't be such an intrinsic part of each and every day to think "wow, my life sucks because I don't have a significant other". If it is? You might want to learn how to love yourself first and foremost, then worry about a boyfriend/girlfriend later.


----------



## Keb (Oct 27, 2008)

gypsy said:


> I understand what you're saying... in fact in my first post in this thread I also said sometimes it does suck to be single - I can totally empathise with you. But the point I was trying to make is, that people shouldn't let themselves get down just because they don't have someone. It shouldn't be such an intrinsic part of each and every day to think "wow, my life sucks because I don't have a significant other". If it is? You might want to learn how to love yourself first and foremost, then worry about a boyfriend/girlfriend later.



I live a pretty full life single. I'm working towards a number of goals, doing my best to enrich myself, and enjoying the awesomeness of this world as much as I can. 

But one of my dreams is to be married and have kids, and be a foster parent with my husband as well. I'm really scared I'll never find a way to achieve that. And even if I did want to be a single parent, which I don't for a number of reasons, I'm certainly not in a situation where I could do so.

That, plus I'm an attention whore, and so I wouldn't mind a little more male attention...

I've got lots of other dreams in my life, but somehow I do feel like my life won't be complete without that one. I don't think it's something to be ashamed of that I feel that way. I just wish it were easier to get from single to happily married.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

I Want A New Boyfriend, Damnit!!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I Want A New Boyfriend, Damnit!!!!!!



Here I am :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok so this is a whirlwind and a half my life has been on as of monday I'll be single in pennsylvania yet again somebody help me out lol


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so single, oh so single. I wish I had someone to spend my time with, however, as of now I spend my free time lurking here so it's okay for now! 

. . . :doh:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeaaapppp still single here...... those fall/winter days are cold...


Back to drawin me some bbws...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

*sigh* I'm single...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

gypsy said:


> But... being single is not supposed to mean that your life isn't of value to you or those around you. I'm glad this thread is going on! It brings up valid points for some that might not otherwise understand the state of being single unless they're beaten in the head by a stick. It's not the end of your life if you aren't partnered up with 2.5 kids in a house with a white picket fence by XX age. Our own personal worth is not judged on striving for the nuclear family anymore. Success obviously means something different to everyone - it's just sad that some people equivocate success in life on something like whether they are single or paired. Since when should what society thinks one should be really matter to us? Oh wait..... haven't we heard that enough on a daily basis?
> 
> My two cents.



That's a bucks worth in Canadian $$$ babe! 

Very good points... I just want to add being happy with who you are is more important. That way when you find that special someone it's like the icing on the cake.

Now, where is my man? :eat2: I want some icing!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 15, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> That's a bucks worth in Canadian $$$ babe!
> 
> Very good points... I just want to add being happy with who you are is more important. That way when you find that special someone it's like the icing on the cake.
> 
> Now, where is my man? :eat2: I want some icing!



Here I am  

We're all around you.


----------



## gypsy (Nov 16, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Here I am
> 
> We're all around you.



LIES!

lol


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

*Looks at watch...glances up at wall calendar...looks back down at watch...taps fingers impatiently on desk...*











*Let's out long, deep sigh of pent-up romantic frustration...*


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 20, 2008)

seems like there are a lot of singles in PA.


----------



## intraultra (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> seems like there are a lot of singles in PA.



Seriously.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 20, 2008)

soo...... here I am.... single............ and the only one in asia, nevermind Indonesia...... 


*twiddles thumbs and contemplates a move to PA*
lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 20, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> soo...... here I am.... single............ and the only one in asia, nevermind Indonesia......
> 
> 
> *twiddles thumbs and contemplates a move to PA*
> lol



*Uses his ESP to convince her to move to Boston instead* :-D


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 20, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> soo...... here I am.... single............ and the only one in asia, nevermind Indonesia......
> 
> 
> *twiddles thumbs and contemplates a move to PA*
> lol



Don't, there might be a lot of single people here... but PA totally sucks, don't do that to yourself... haha


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

Single and happy aboot it for the most part. Wish I could date more, but assholes are *so* early 00's.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm Single.
And I'm Happy Being Single.
But Only Because I am Bitter about relationships, am I happy to be Single. 
Funny how that works, isn't it? 


The only Times I am Sad to be Single are Christmas and Valentines day.
Christmas, Only because.. without being with someone. How am I supposed to Day-Dream about having a family of my own? Lmfao.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 20, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Don't, there might be a lot of single people here... but PA totally sucks, don't do that to yourself... haha



*totally agreeing with eric*

in fact... i think BOTH of us are trying to LEAVE it xD

Oh yeah. 
and i'm single, for the most part.....
relationships are confusing things.
but i'll go with single.... til she gets herself figured out xD


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 21, 2008)

lol i'm just another single guy in pa


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 21, 2008)

krismiss said:


> *totally agreeing with eric*
> 
> in fact... i think BOTH of us are trying to LEAVE it xD
> 
> ...



This is so true, aren't I a lil bit closer to getting out of this hell hole then you though? haha And yea... relationships not fun, to confusing for their own good haha


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a lone wolf, and I expect to be one for a long time unless I meet a woman as crazy as myself.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 21, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> lol i'm just another single guy in pa



why is it that i thought you lived somewhere else in florida?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2008)

Still working on the boyfriend thing......


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Still working on the boyfriend thing......



Still working on the girlfriend thing...


Single guy in "single town" NY.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 22, 2008)

I think all the single Minnesota men went hunting and it wasnt for SSBBW's


----------



## Weeze (Nov 23, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> This is so true, aren't I a lil bit closer to getting out of this hell hole then you though? haha And yea... relationships not fun, to confusing for their own good haha



First off, Than, not then.
second, i have the potential to be in illinois by next semester.
so there.
and... who cares? but yeah.
relationships suck.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> why is it that i thought you lived somewhere else in florida?



I thought the same Rowan! So you havent lost your marbles lol!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was in florida till last monday but had to leave due to situations that were completely out of my control so now I'm in pa


----------



## jockewingoil (Nov 23, 2008)

Seems no one in this part of the world is single.


----------



## FunCuteGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm Single and Lonley


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Nov 23, 2008)

Still single, and occasionally kinda cranky about it. I wanna be dating someone.

But not just _anyone_.

I think the primary strike against me is geography. Maine's a "right fur piece" from ... well, everywhere, it seems.

Please send help. I don't wanna freeze to death alone.


----------



## project219 (Nov 23, 2008)

Single... Sadly i'll probably remain single until a woman decides "hmmm, this guy cooks pretty damn good!" and steals me for herself. :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

project219 said:


> Single... Sadly i'll probably remain single until a woman decides "hmmm, this guy cooks pretty damn good!" and steals me for herself. :happy:



Im scared of anyone but me cooking...but hey..i'll let you cook for me  or if this came off badly...sorry lol


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

gaaah what is it with all the single peeps, the world has gone mad because all the ace people that are single (obv some are v happy being single so i dont mean you  )..but honestly, maybe it's because we all deserve someone awesome to go with our awesomeness and if too much awesome is combined we shall rule the world....and the worlds afraid of that so stops the awesomesaucemness...GRR @ world...Grr...GRRR like a tiger....


/rant..


----------



## project219 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Im scared of anyone but me cooking...but hey..i'll let you cook for me  or if this came off badly...sorry lol



Not at all Rowan, I've actually been quite the fan of your modeling and it would be great to be able to make dinner for you sometime. lol

But one of the main reasons I'm single is due to the fact that I'm massively shy despite my gruff appearance.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2008)

project219 said:


> Not at all Rowan, I've actually been quite the fan of your modeling and it would be great to be able to make dinner for you sometime. lol
> 
> But one of the main reasons I'm single is due to the fact that I'm massively shy despite my gruff appearance.



thank you so much  No one would think..but i am terrified of social situations sometimes....major panic attack sometimes lol


----------



## ladle (Nov 23, 2008)

Single
...and actually really enjoying it. Been in a relationship for a while and being single is a bit of a breath of fresh air. 
Getting ready to do a huge trip in 2009 so who knows what the future may hold


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

single...and having fun looking  

i fear i am waaayyy too independent to settle down at this point in the game...he would have to be a heck of a guy.

just remember gals, it's the inner spark that lights the flames of desire! just be the wonderful gals that you are and the right guy will notice! i wish you all luck on your search!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2008)

Still desperately trying to get laid.......:doh:


----------



## Canonista (Nov 24, 2008)

Single and hating it.

I need a nice soft girl to cuddle with.


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Single and hating it.
> 
> I need a nice soft girl to cuddle with.



You and me, both! If you find one, let me know
where they're at.:doh: Daaaaaaayum! I'm almost
immobile!!!, I need to figure out how to get one
to come to me! I'm on oxygen, I'm diabetic, and
traveling's a real bitch.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 24, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know if I'm single or not! The girl I'm TRYING to date is soooooo busy to where we haven't gone out yet.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm single been that way since June..Getting use to it now..Not so bad, the only thing I miss is cuddling..


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I'm single or not! The girl I'm TRYING to date is soooooo busy to where we haven't gone out yet.



That's pretty much what I'm going through, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I'm single or not! The girl I'm TRYING to date is soooooo busy to where we haven't gone out yet.





KHayes666 said:


> That's pretty much what I'm going through, glad I'm not the only one.



*(((BMANN + KHAYES)))
being realistic...if it's that bad and you haven't gone out YET?
is that the type of person you sincerely want to be in a relationship with?

speaking from experience..my guess is she's just not that into you or would have made time....I lost my last relatioship a/he chose work over me b/he probably just wasn't that into me.... :doh:*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah...I didn't want to say it...lol...but I agree with HDAngel, here. "I'm just way too busy" is (generally, not always!) girl code for "I really don't want to go out with you, but I don't want to hurt your feelings."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 25, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah...I didn't want to say it...lol...but I agree with HDAngel, here. "I'm just way too busy" is (generally, not always!) girl code for "I really don't want to go out with you, but I don't want to hurt your feelings."



So, what your saying is that this girl whom I'm supposed to be seeing is NOT actually attending a nightly "Would Rather Watch Put Cheese Grater to Face" convention? 

..

oh wait, dammit, I am slow. :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah...I didn't want to say it...lol...but I agree with HDAngel, here. "I'm just way too busy" is (generally, not always!) girl code for "I really don't want to go out with you, but I don't want to hurt your feelings."



That's what I was thinking.

If you live within 15 minutes of someone, and you can do just about anything with malls, movie theaters, restaurants...if that person can't spend 1-2 hours away from her "busy" schedule then something is definately wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> If you live within 15 minutes of someone, and you can do just about anything with malls, movie theaters, restaurants...if that person can't spend 1-2 hours away from her "busy" schedule then something is definately wrong.



Do what I do....get "busy" pursuing other interests...or people


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm single, but only because if I were out there on the dating scene, no other girl would ever have a chance. I mean basically, I'm a humanitarian. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm single, but only because if I were out there on the dating scene, no other girl would ever have a chance. I mean basically, I'm a humanitarian. Yeah, that's the ticket.



i couldn't bacon rep you. but this made me giggle hardcore.

cute thang.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> If you live within 15 minutes of someone, and you can do just about anything with malls, movie theaters, restaurants...if that person can't spend 1-2 hours away from her "busy" schedule then something is definately wrong.



That's what I was thinking too. But I usually tend to jump to worse-case scenarios and my sister said not to do that. But I don't have a choice! I mean, the last time I saw this girl was a total coincidence because she happened to come in the AT&T store a few minutes after I did. And even then, it was only for a few minutes. In fact, she looked kinda eager to be leaving... sure, her mom was her ride and it looked like she was ready to go but still, she coulda make a LITTLE more time or at least told me when she would be off from work.

I'm such a hopeless loser.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 27, 2008)

single, and I am thankful for it??:huh:
sorry picked the wrong day to post this.
def hate it. been single my whole life with the exception of earlier this year. I'm thankful for the freedom to flirt.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. But I usually tend to jump to worse-case scenarios and my sister said not to do that. But I don't have a choice! I mean, the last time I saw this girl was a total coincidence because she happened to come in the AT&T store a few minutes after I did. And even then, it was only for a few minutes. In fact, she looked kinda eager to be leaving... sure, her mom was her ride and it looked like she was ready to go but still, she coulda make a LITTLE more time or at least told me when she would be off from work.
> 
> I'm such a hopeless loser.


No your not..I would suggest moving on then..If she can't make time for you..you know. She has a phone, she should call if she doesn't have time to hang out. Point Blank..just the right then to do. You will find someone that wants to spend time with you. She is out there. Hang in there and hold your head high.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 29, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> No your not..I would suggest moving on then..If she can't make time for you..you know. She has a phone, she should call if she doesn't have time to hang out. Point Blank..just the right then to do. You will find someone that wants to spend time with you. She is out there. Hang in there and hold your head high.



Yeah, I guess you're right. This is gonna feel a little bad to do it though, because she's a cool gal.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. This is gonna feel a little bad to do it though, because she's a cool gal.



Last night I may have trumped you.

I planned to go on a date with this girl last night, all fine and dandy until Thursday night when her friend asks if she could come along. I laugh my ass off because its supposed to be a one on one date and tell her no. She sends me texts calling me a jerk and what not, I'm like "dude, its supposed to be a date, stop being a bitch." 

Yesterday I get a phone call from the girl asking if her friends could come along, and right then and there I broke it off immediately. If its supposed to be a date why bring friends along? She's like "We can go on a date another time, I want to hang with my friends" I said "Go right ahead, but count me out."

If that isn't a sucker punch to the gonads I don't know what is.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 29, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. This is gonna feel a little bad to do it though, because she's a cool gal.



Yeah I know,but think of it this way. If she likes you she will call you. Maybe after you stop talking to her for a little bit she will realize that you are a good catch and rethink her choice. 



KHayes666 said:


> Last night I may have trumped you.
> 
> I planned to go on a date with this girl last night, all fine and dandy until Thursday night when her friend asks if she could come along. I laugh my ass off because its supposed to be a one on one date and tell her no. She sends me texts calling me a jerk and what not, I'm like "dude, its supposed to be a date, stop being a bitch."
> 
> ...


 Dang! Sorry to hear that. I agree with you though. She should make time for you two to go on a date she can always hang out with her friends. I think you did the right thing. I might not have been so harsh with the friend though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 29, 2008)

K- 

I just wanted to make sure - have you met this girl in person before?

This, and/or meeting in a public place, is a safety thing many women do when meeting someone off the internet for the first time, if they're uncomfortable. On the off chance that may be what it was, I just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> K-
> 
> I just wanted to make sure - have you met this girl in person before?
> 
> This, and/or meeting in a public place, is a safety thing many women do when meeting someone off the internet for the first time, if they're uncomfortable. On the off chance that may be what it was, I just wanted to put that out there.



I've known her in person for 3 years and hung out with her 30-40 times in between. We've been off and on dating because we can't quite get on the same page, instances like last night is a perfect example of why things never work out.

I agree with what you said about bringing friends along when meeting off the internet for the first time, its happened to me before.....but this was someone who I've known for years and can hang out with these other friends (who I also have known for the same amount of time) anytime.

Like I said, we've always liked each other but could never get out of the blocks because of outside interference or dumb behavior on one of our parts.


----------



## katorade (Nov 29, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Last night I may have trumped you.
> 
> I planned to go on a date with this girl last night, all fine and dandy until Thursday night when her friend asks if she could come along. I laugh my ass off because its supposed to be a one on one date and tell her no. She sends me texts calling me a jerk and what not, I'm like "dude, its supposed to be a date, stop being a bitch."
> 
> ...



a) if it's been 3 to 4 years, you're on the friends ladder. No escaping that one.

b) surefire way to NOT get a girl is to call her friends "bitches".


----------



## Crystal (Nov 29, 2008)

*taps foot impatiently*


...any takers? :batting:


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 29, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *taps foot impatiently*
> 
> 
> ...any takers? :batting:



I'd volunteer but y'know... going through heartbreak right now so... yeah. lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 30, 2008)

katorade said:


> a) if it's been 3 to 4 years, you're on the friends ladder. No escaping that one.
> 
> b) surefire way to NOT get a girl is to call her friends "bitches".



lol her friends really ARE bitches, they knew perfectly well it was supposed to be a one on one date so since they couldn't be included, they used the fact this girl i'm dating has NONE, ZIP, NADA willpower against her and conned her into hanging out with them.

There is no "friends" ladder with her, the problem is she has no willpower whatsoever and her friends who are social carnivores know this. If she had better friends than we'd be dating, but the problem is I don't like them and they don't like me so she's caught in the middle. I keep hoping she would finally mature after 3 years but I guess she never will.

I really don't want to get into detail on our past because I've derailed this thread long enough, but lets just say this is probably the 12th incident in 3 years I can think of where outside interference ruined it, time to move on.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Yeah I know,but think of it this way. If she likes you she will call you. Maybe after you stop talking to her for a little bit she will realize that you are a good catch and rethink her choice.



Yeah, well, have I forgotten to mention that the day I asked her out was a few months ago? In July, I think?


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 1, 2008)

Going once . . . . going twice . . . .


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 1, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, well, have I forgotten to mention that the day I asked her out was a few months ago? In July, I think?


Good gosh..I am sorry! Just keep that head up someone else that is better for you will come along!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm aging like a really fine cheese over here.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Last night I may have trumped you.
> 
> I planned to go on a date with this girl last night, all fine and dandy until Thursday night when her friend asks if she could come along. I laugh my ass off because its supposed to be a one on one date and tell her no. She sends me texts calling me a jerk and what not, I'm like "dude, its supposed to be a date, stop being a bitch."
> 
> ...



Actually, I think that whole thing sounds rather jerkish of you. You'd rather call off everything with someone, and be rude to her friend, instead of just rescheduling and hanging out with her buddies too? If a guy was that rude to my friend I wouldn't have bothered even involving him in my new plans. Maybe she wasn't comfortable being in a date situation with you yet. Plus, you called her a bitch. Tsk!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, she sent me a text today saying that she just wants to be friends, so... looks like I'm single.

I saw it coming, I really did.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *taps foot impatiently*
> 
> 
> ...any takers? :batting:



Ahem... *drags you away*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, she sent me a text today saying that she just wants to be friends, so... looks like I'm single.
> 
> I saw it coming, I really did.



Hey man, I mean this in the nicest way possible, so if it comes off cold I'm sorry. But seriously, you go in like that, your gonna get walked all over. You start off with that negative beaten down feeling, it's really going to rub off and show, and when that shows, its just really hard to dig someone. It might be hard but you gotta get out there, don't hang all hope on one girl. I mean she sees you being all confident and with other people, thats alluring. I'm just saying, gotta get your ego up. Never beat yourself down and expect the worst, gotta tell yourself that you are the best and you deserve the best.

Oh... and to contiune the theme of this thread, still single myself, more my own doing right now though


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 1, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Hey man, I mean this in the nicest way possible, so if it comes off cold I'm sorry. But seriously, you go in like that, your gonna get walked all over. You start off with that negative beaten down feeling, it's really going to rub off and show, and when that shows, its just really hard to dig someone. It might be hard but you gotta get out there, don't hang all hope on one girl. I mean she sees you being all confident and with other people, thats alluring. I'm just saying, gotta get your ego up. Never beat yourself down and expect the worst, gotta tell yourself that you are the best and you deserve the best.



This is very very true! bman, listen to this guy, he speaks the truth! 

sorry you got hurt thou *hugs* tis shitty! 


im still single, way too single..any takers out there  ill find one eventually! though i may be antique before that time


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> This is very very true! bman, listen to this guy, he speaks the truth!
> 
> sorry you got hurt thou *hugs* tis shitty!
> 
> ...



Wow, cute single girl who agrees with me, you got a taker right here ^_-. Now if it wasn't for that ocean haha


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Y'know what? You're right! I just need to chin up and bear it! I'm a handsome and totally awesome dude, so I knows I'ma gonna get me the right girl for me one day! So stand back, single ladies of the world because here comes the B-MANN!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know what? You're right! I just need to chin up and bear it! I'm a handsome and totally awesome dude, so I knows I'ma gonna get me the right girl for me one day! So stand back, single ladies of the world because here comes the B-MANN!!!


*
that's the 'tude YOU GO YOU GO YOU GO ((Bmann)))*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 2, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Hey man, I mean this in the nicest way possible, so if it comes off cold I'm sorry. But seriously, you go in like that, your gonna get walked all over. You start off with that negative beaten down feeling, it's really going to rub off and show, and when that shows, its just really hard to dig someone. It might be hard but you gotta get out there, don't hang all hope on one girl. I mean she sees you being all confident and with other people, thats alluring. I'm just saying, gotta get your ego up. Never beat yourself down and expect the worst, gotta tell yourself that you are the best and you deserve the best.
> 
> Oh... and to contiune the theme of this thread, still single myself, more my own doing right now though


I agree as well that is the way to look at it! I would date ya.. If I could..



bmann0413 said:


> Y'know what? You're right! I just need to chin up and bear it! I'm a handsome and totally awesome dude, so I knows I'ma gonna get me the right girl for me one day! So stand back, single ladies of the world because here comes the B-MANN!!!


There ya go! That is the right attitude to have Hon!


Still single.. Saw a cute guy when my mom and I had lunch today. He was checking me out too.. I just don't have the nerve to go up to a guy and say here's my number..LOL..I am a confident girl, just not that confident..


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know what? You're right! I just need to chin up and bear it! I'm a handsome and totally awesome dude, so I knows I'ma gonna get me the right girl for me one day! So stand back, single ladies of the world because here comes the B-MANN!!!



WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT.....NO! WE AIN'T GONNA TAKE IT! WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT.....ANYMOREEEEEEE

*bursts through the door and slams it into Douglas c Niedermayer's face, then Bmann walks in after me and does the same thing*


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i am still single


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 3, 2008)

M_69 said:


> i am still single


I do not see why you are gorgeous! I would date ya!


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I do not see why you are gorgeous! I would date ya!



awww your such a sweet heart :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I do not see why you are gorgeous! I would date ya!



*I am thinking LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION...just a hunch *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 4, 2008)

M_69 said:


> awww your such a sweet heart :blush:


Thank You, but it's true!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am thinking LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION...just a hunch *


Yes his location is far away.


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

22 years old and single.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 1, 2009)

I started it, I might as well end it.
Goodbye 2008 singles thread...may we all be partnered in 2009!
2009 Singles Thread here we come...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes Here we come.. hopefully I won't stay single this year..
I am starting it off with a new name though.. Said Goodbye to CDA Now I am EDA LOL.. Which means I am my own darling Angel..that is what Ellorion=Erin in Elfish. Don't ask..LOL..
Anyway, Happy New Year Singles!:kiss2:


----------

